# Lowrider Magazine



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

........................ :angry:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

WAIT!!!!!!! they changed the logo?!!! pics! i havent seen it.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Mar 19 2008, 09:56 PM~10211521
> *
> 
> WAIT!!!!!!! they changed the logo?!!! pics! i havent seen it.
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=398230


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

[/quote]

big deal... its really not that big of a diff'. but at the same time, i do like the old one better.


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

wanna see lowriders and no big rims????!!!
just click!


----------



## LifeAfterDeath 2 (Aug 28, 2007)

dont trip everyone needs to make money,what woud happen with out lowrider mag . alot of mags have came and gone maybe they didnt have enough ads . so maybe we should take it 4 what it is , because it would be worse not to have the mag.


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Mar 20 2008, 03:41 AM~10211380
> *My post has been deleted twice in the last 5 minutes on "LowriderMagazine.com"
> Read below what I Posted up ,The Moderator Deleted it twice.Fuggin'****!!!
> DanielDucati:
> ...


i totally agree homie it's still a o.k magazine but nothing like it use to be


----------



## WildChild (Feb 5, 2002)

I hope you took they survey and voiced your opinion. As some of you know you need ads to generate pages if you dont believe me ask Street Customs, or Traditional Lowriding that had that problem. You guys sometimes talk about boycott us because of wheel advertisers maybe you should be boycotting these people that dont want to do anything with us Coke, Pepsi, GM, Ford, Maglite, Sears, SnapOn, Lincoln, Playstation, Xbox, Alpine, House of Kolor, Dupont, PPG. These are just a few of the people that will not support us.

We have a guides to try to create revenue for manufacturers and the only ones that support our market is the alloy wheels and Coker. The other manufacturers say they cant afford us even with special pricing in fact our guide is FREE and they will not support us. Dayton says we are not there market, China's are junk the only one that has been trying is Zenith. Me personally I am trashing my D's as I already changed over to Zeniths as JD is the only one supporting our industry. Have you ever seen the signs in the black community saying "Black owned" so you they support the local economy well we should be doing that for Zenith "Lowrider" owned as you can see JD on the BLVD. Go to the lowrider owned shops and support them support your lowrider economy.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Mar 20 2008, 11:36 AM~10214803
> *I hope you took they survey and voiced your opinion. As some of you know you need ads to generate pages if you dont believe me ask Street Customs, or Traditional Lowriding that had that problem. You guys sometimes talk about boycott us because of wheel advertisers maybe you should be boycotting these people that dont want to do anything with us Coke, Pepsi, GM, Ford, Maglite, Sears, SnapOn, Lincoln, Playstation, Xbox, Alpine, House of Kolor, Dupont, PPG.  These are just a few of the people that will not support us.
> 
> We have a guides to try to create revenue for manufacturers and the only ones that support our market is the alloy wheels and Coker. The other manufacturers say they cant afford us even with special pricing in fact our guide is FREE and they will not support us. Dayton says we are not there market, China's are junk the only one that has been trying is Zenith. Me personally I am trashing my D's as I already changed over to Zeniths as JD is the only one supporting our industry. Have you ever seen the signs in the black community saying "Black owned" so you they support the local economy well we should be doing that for Zenith "Lowrider" owned as you can see JD on the BLVD. Go to the lowrider owned shops and support them support your lowrider economy.
> *


Wow, thanks for the insight.... thats unbelieveable..... i might have to write a few letters as i own or buy products from more than half of the manufacturers you mentioned.... :angry: Well, accept for Pepsi, Ford, & Lincoln.... lol. :cheesy:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Mar 20 2008, 10:36 AM~10214803
> *I hope you took they survey and voiced your opinion. As some of you know you need ads to generate pages if you dont believe me ask Street Customs, or Traditional Lowriding that had that problem. You guys sometimes talk about boycott us because of wheel advertisers maybe you should be boycotting these people that dont want to do anything with us Coke, Pepsi, GM, Ford, Maglite, Sears, SnapOn, Lincoln, Playstation, Xbox, Alpine, House of Kolor, Dupont, PPG.  These are just a few of the people that will not support us.
> 
> We have a guides to try to create revenue for manufacturers and the only ones that support our market is the alloy wheels and Coker. The other manufacturers say they cant afford us even with special pricing in fact our guide is FREE and they will not support us. Dayton says we are not there market, China's are junk the only one that has been trying is Zenith. Me personally I am trashing my D's as I already changed over to Zeniths as JD is the only one supporting our industry. Have you ever seen the signs in the black community saying "Black owned" so you they support the local economy well we should be doing that for Zenith "Lowrider" owned as you can see JD on the BLVD. Go to the lowrider owned shops and support them support your lowrider economy.
> *



uffin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Mar 20 2008, 12:36 PM~10214803
> *I hope you took they survey and voiced your opinion. As some of you know you need ads to generate pages if you dont believe me ask Street Customs, or Traditional Lowriding that had that problem. You guys sometimes talk about boycott us because of wheel advertisers maybe you should be boycotting these people that dont want to do anything with us Coke, Pepsi, GM, Ford, Maglite, Sears, SnapOn, Lincoln, Playstation, Xbox, Alpine, House of Kolor, Dupont, PPG.  These are just a few of the people that will not support us.
> 
> We have a guides to try to create revenue for manufacturers and the only ones that support our market is the alloy wheels and Coker. The other manufacturers say they cant afford us even with special pricing in fact our guide is FREE and they will not support us. Dayton says we are not there market, China's are junk the only one that has been trying is Zenith. Me personally I am trashing my D's as I already changed over to Zeniths as JD is the only one supporting our industry. Have you ever seen the signs in the black community saying "Black owned" so you they support the local economy well we should be doing that for Zenith "Lowrider" owned as you can see JD on the BLVD. Go to the lowrider owned shops and support them support your lowrider economy.
> *


Why the change of heart Dayton adds have been in Lowrider Mag for years.


----------



## WildChild (Feb 5, 2002)

They turned there back on us when people started buying China's.


----------



## WildChild (Feb 5, 2002)

Actually the last time Dayton did anything with us was in Dec 05


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Mar 20 2008, 01:26 PM~10215143
> *Actually the last time Dayton did anything with us was in Dec 05
> *


more peeps would be willing to support the advertising if the cost wasnt so high....thier are many lowrider outlets and more hydro brands than ever.....reg mom and pop buisness and not corps, advertising is crucial but so little do it because of cost...painters etc...<proprietors trying to keep the game alive....yet have never scene an add...


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Mar 20 2008, 10:36 AM~10214803
> *I hope you took they survey and voiced your opinion. As some of you know you need ads to generate pages if you dont believe me ask Street Customs, or Traditional Lowriding that had that problem. You guys sometimes talk about boycott us because of wheel advertisers maybe you should be boycotting these people that dont want to do anything with us Coke, Pepsi, GM, Ford, Maglite, Sears, SnapOn, Lincoln, Playstation, Xbox, Alpine, House of Kolor, Dupont, PPG.  These are just a few of the people that will not support us.
> 
> We have a guides to try to create revenue for manufacturers and the only ones that support our market is the alloy wheels and Coker. The other manufacturers say they cant afford us even with special pricing in fact our guide is FREE and they will not support us. Dayton says we are not there market, China's are junk the only one that has been trying is Zenith. Me personally I am trashing my D's as I already changed over to Zeniths as JD is the only one supporting our industry. Have you ever seen the signs in the black community saying "Black owned" so you they support the local economy well we should be doing that for Zenith "Lowrider" owned as you can see JD on the BLVD. Go to the lowrider owned shops and support them support your lowrider economy.
> *


Alot has changed,I remember when LRM was self sufficient enough to generate its own revenue thru sales of "just the magazine" and not having to worry about "trying to create revenue for manufacturers".........The adds, companies place in the mag are a hit a miss marketing stratagy any way which they pay for in add space in the mag,LRM shouldnt have to worry about generating income for the add companies its there own responability not LRM,Personally I dont think primedia cares about LRM or its readers.I know its just a magazine to some but for us that live it 24/7 its more than just that.The thing that gets me is that "Joe Ray" was basically hired as a puppet for generating revenue,Primedia figured what best individual would financially benefit us(Primedia) and is well known in the lowrider community,I respect Joe for everything he has done for the Lowrider Movement,but if you look past the gray area its just a marketing stratagy,They will replace him if the magazine falls short of sales,Its just a matter of time........I know I wont buy the magazine anymore,and alot of my Uce brothers are following the same.I know If Joe Ray had the authority to change it ,It would happen,but he's just a puppet and I know this from the direction the magazine is headed......


----------



## WildChild (Feb 5, 2002)

These are the guys that get exposure through articles for instance so and so did his body work, Speedy did his chrome. It's a give and take we could probably give you guys a magazine with more content but we would have to up the price on it to offset the cost. Maybe something to consider or say in the survey.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Mar 20 2008, 12:36 PM~10214803
> *I hope you took they survey and voiced your opinion. As some of you know you need ads to generate pages if you dont believe me ask Street Customs, or Traditional Lowriding that had that problem. You guys sometimes talk about boycott us because of wheel advertisers maybe you should be boycotting these people that dont want to do anything with us Coke, Pepsi, GM, Ford, Maglite, Sears, SnapOn, Lincoln, Playstation, Xbox, Alpine, House of Kolor, Dupont, PPG.  These are just a few of the people that will not support us.
> 
> We have a guides to try to create revenue for manufacturers and the only ones that support our market is the alloy wheels and Coker. The other manufacturers say they cant afford us even with special pricing in fact our guide is FREE and they will not support us. Dayton says we are not there market, China's are junk the only one that has been trying is Zenith. Me personally I am trashing my D's as I already changed over to Zeniths as JD is the only one supporting our industry. Have you ever seen the signs in the black community saying "Black owned" so you they support the local economy well we should be doing that for Zenith "Lowrider" owned as you can see JD on the BLVD. Go to the lowrider owned shops and support them support your lowrider economy.
> *


i would gladly pay ten dollars for a mag filled page to page with lows instead of adds...

adds pay the salary of the folks thier at LRM....thats why its crucial...

adds generate money however so do the sales and distribution of the magazine..its a product.
maybe should look into restructuring the actual production cost of what it takes to make the mag vs profit gain... 

no different than any other product...in the end it a scue at the register. 

i would diffantly pay more for a better quality mag!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

whats sad..the last time i bought the mag was to look for rims for my 08 charger..


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 20 2008, 12:00 PM~10215353
> *i would gladly pay ten dollars for a mag filled page to page with lows instead of adds...
> 
> adds pay the salary of the folks thier at LRM....thats why its crucial...
> ...


x2. I would pay that price just to see more rides in it and alot of other things in the mag with adds for autobody shops, painter/muralists, wheel adds for spokes and the list goes on I will keep reading the mag cause it keeps me intertained with some of the rides they put into it :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 20 2008, 12:04 PM~10215372
> *whats sad..the last time i bought the mag was to look for rims for my 08 charger..
> *


I know thats what my homie did for his 04' Ram Lone Star


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 20 2008, 02:04 PM~10215372
> *whats sad..the last time i bought the mag was to look for rims for my 08 charger..
> *


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Mar 20 2008, 11:57 AM~10215332
> *These are the guys that get exposure through articles for instance so and so did his body work, Speedy did his chrome. It's a give and take we could probably give you guys a magazine with more content but we would have to up the price on it to offset the cost. Maybe something to consider or say in the survey.
> *


All your points are very valid, and working for the magazine for so long im sure its frustrating. In my opinion most lowriders would pay alot more $$ for a quality mag... I mean wepay $15-$20 bucks for the japanase mag and most people cant even read that lol :biggrin:

So if a higher price is needed to offset the lack of revenue from quality advertising, and allow Lowrider to create a good publication agian........ :0


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Mar 20 2008, 11:22 AM~10215113
> *They turned there back on us when people started buying China's.
> *


Thats not the reason.............Primedia burned there bridge with Dayton over high price rates in ad space,Do You know what Primedia's moto is?Its "greed over fairness." as funny as it sounds ,its true....


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Mar 20 2008, 02:25 PM~10215489
> *All your points are very valid, and working for the magazine for so long im sure its frustrating. In my opinion most lowriders would pay alot more $$ for a quality mag... I mean wepay $15-$20 bucks for the japanase mag and most people cant even read that lol :biggrin:
> 
> So if a higher price is needed to offset the lack of revenue from quality advertising, and allow Lowrider to create a good publication agian........ :0
> *


IRONIC ISNT IT..WE PAY FOR SOMETHING WE CANT EVEN READ...LOL

THE PICTIORIALS ARE NICE AS HELL!


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 20 2008, 12:00 PM~10215353
> *i would gladly pay ten dollars for a mag filled page to page with lows instead of adds...
> adds pay the salary of the folks thier at LRM....thats why its crucial...
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Primedia sold LRM right?


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 20 2008, 12:00 PM~10215353
> *i would gladly pay ten dollars for a mag filled page to page with lows instead of adds...
> adds pay the salary of the folks thier at LRM....thats why its crucial...
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

u no like,u no buy...


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 20 2008, 12:44 PM~10215655
> *Primedia sold LRM right?
> *


Did they?I thought they just changed there name to "source interlink magazines".


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 20 2008, 12:44 PM~10215655
> *Primedia sold LRM right?
> *



Right, Source Interlink Media owns it now...


Alot of people are quick to talk, but they don't know what really goes on and how things work. It's not like if the guys at LRM sit down and say "Who are we going to let advertise this month, DUB or Pro Hopper?" It's about who WILL and CAN advertise in order to keep the magazine alive and on the stands and mailboxes the next month. Sure alot of it is about money, but do you think if they were to only have "lowriding" related advertisers they would stay were they are at now? I myself would rather look at a Zenith ad than a DUB ad, but oh well....I don't buy the magazine for the ads, I buy it for the features...

...and I'll continue to do so until, and hopefully it won't happen, there is no more LRM. uffin:


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

whats sad..the last time i bought the mag was to look for rims for my 08 charger.. 





> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 20 2008, 01:12 PM~10215409
> *I know thats what my homie did for his 04' Ram Lone Star
> *



Well thanks guys, you ARE helping keep Lowrider magazine going, thats what the ads are there for. Its not sad in the least bit. Those rim sellers are looking for their target audience, and guess what?? They found it in LOWRIDER mag.


----------



## hemet602 (Feb 10, 2008)

LOWRIDER FOR LIFE


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

Thanks WILD CHILD for the honest, specific replies. Obviously employees cant go around badmouthing companies that WONT do bussiness with them, but that Dayton info should really open a lot of peoples eyes to whats going on with what ads are run. It's so easy for people to trash the ads that ARE running, but your right, maybe people should really start to focus on what ads ARENT running, and spend their money accordingly. 

Layitlow has really changed the lowrider information game, and I think this little LRM/Dayton/Zenith tidbit of info can have a HUGE effect on what happens here on out, and I thank you for sharing that with us semi-informed consumers.


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

>


big deal... its really not that big of a diff'. but at the same time, i do like the old one better. 
[/quote]


this shit is stupid..... they changed it for no reason. :uh:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Mar 20 2008, 11:57 AM~10215332
> *These are the guys that get exposure through articles for instance so and so did his body work, Speedy did his chrome. It's a give and take we could probably give you guys a magazine with more content but we would have to up the price on it to offset the cost. Maybe something to consider or say in the survey.
> *



Yea I would pay more


----------



## WildChild (Feb 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Mar 20 2008, 12:35 PM~10215596
> *Thats not the reason.............Primedia burned there bridge with Dayton over high price rates in ad space,Do You know what Primedia's moto is?Its "greed over fairness." as funny as it sounds ,its true....
> *


You must know something i don't


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Its always the same reason why people bash LRM... Advertising.... Do people really buy a magazine based on what is being advertised? Do you watch television programs based on what commericals are on during the time slot? Not likely... People should be buying a magazine because of the content inside like features & articles. Do men not buy Penthouse, Maxim or FHM because of the ads? In the end buy what you like...


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Mar 20 2008, 03:35 PM~10216703
> *Its always the same reason why people bash LRM... Advertising.... Do people really buy a magazine based on what is being advertised? Do you watch television programs based on what commericals are on during the time slot? Not likely... People should be buying a magazine because of the content inside like features & articles. Do men not buy Penthouse, Maxim or FHM because of the ads? In the end buy what you like...
> *


FUNNY THING IS THE COMPLAINERS ARE THE ONES WITH NO CARS :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Man, where do I start?...I have a lot on my mind...

I would rather do without the ads but I can deal with them I guess. The main issue I've personally have had with LRM (whomever was/is in charge) is that it has never explored Lowriding in my community and where I grew up. Places like South Central, Compton, Watts and Inglewood. I KNOW a lot of riders from these places don't buy LRM because, like me, they feel like the magazine don't represent them or street riding. Thats why you NEVER see plaques from any of the clubs here go to any LRM shows. 

LRM represents and writes about Lowriding history in Los Angeles..well, maybe EAST Los Angeles. And the operative word here is "his-story" cuz it sure as hell ain't mine (history) or the guys I grew up with. I'm personal friends and have much love and respect for and with many of the chicano Lowriding OG's from East Los and the SGV. I'm a true blue Imperial and I love the old stories about Whittier Blvd, Atlantic and Beverly, the club lots and the RG canning shows but that ain't my history man. You ask any OG rider from back in the day (or now) from my neighborhood if he knows who Joe Ray, Sonny Madrid, Alberto Lopez, Ralph Fuentes or just about any other former or current LRM staff member...I bet they'll be like "WHO"????? That just goes to show you how represented and familier we are with LRM. Personally, I was not familier untill I hung around with some homeboys from East Los and started reading like crazy about things. Only ones I knew was Dick Deloach cuz that fool whould go everywhere with his pink hat and The Wizard (rip). 

I'll continue to buy LRM if theres somthing I like in it. But again, LRM don't rep where I'm from or even what I feel Lowriding is. It ain't about pouring big dollars into a car just so it can go from the garage onto the flatbed and to the carshow and back. It's about riding the streets with your girl on your arm bumpin the oldies every Sunday representing your club and Lowriding. LRM should interview and spotlight guys like this because we're the guys puttin' it down on the front line and getting harrassd by the cops but we still do it cuz we love it. Thats real Lowiding. All LRM has to do is send a rep/staff member/photographer to the hood on Sundays to hang and become familier with the guys. Basically just good and respecful PR work. Thats the solution. Get involved with the NLRA and talk these issues over and come to some good conclusions thats good for both parties. Theres a million ways to exploit Lowriding in the hood thats beneficial for everyone but untill LRM starts puttin' in some work on the westside nothing is going to change. 

Thats what I think.


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Mar 20 2008, 03:35 PM~10216703
> *Its always the same reason why people bash LRM... Advertising.... Do people really buy a magazine based on what is being advertised? Do you watch television programs based on what commericals are on during the time slot? Not likely... People should be buying a magazine because of the content inside like features & articles. Do men not buy Penthouse, Maxim or FHM because of the ads? In the end buy what you like...
> *



What's up Jae?

They just don't get it...


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Mar 20 2008, 09:36 AM~10214803
> *I hope you took they survey and voiced your opinion. As some of you know you need ads to generate pages if you dont believe me ask Street Customs, or Traditional Lowriding that had that problem. You guys sometimes talk about boycott us because of wheel advertisers maybe you should be boycotting these people that dont want to do anything with us Coke, Pepsi, GM, Ford, Maglite, Sears, SnapOn, Lincoln, Playstation, Xbox, Alpine, House of Kolor, Dupont, PPG.  These are just a few of the people that will not support us.
> 
> We have a guides to try to create revenue for manufacturers and the only ones that support our market is the alloy wheels and Coker. The other manufacturers say they cant afford us even with special pricing in fact our guide is FREE and they will not support us. Dayton says we are not there market, China's are junk the only one that has been trying is Zenith. Me personally I am trashing my D's as I already changed over to Zeniths as JD is the only one supporting our industry. Have you ever seen the signs in the black community saying "Black owned" so you they support the local economy well we should be doing that for Zenith "Lowrider" owned as you can see JD on the BLVD. Go to the lowrider owned shops and support them support your lowrider economy.
> *


This broadens my prespective....



> _Originally posted by show-bound+Mar 20 2008, 11:00 AM~10215353-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again, I agree... I took the LRM survey but don't remember a question like "WOULD YOU PURCHASE THE MAGAZINE IF PRICE WAS HIGHER IN ORDER TO PRODUCE HIGHER CONTENT" Might've been a good question. IF it was, I must've spaced on that one.


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Mar 20 2008, 11:52 AM~10215707
> *Did they?I thought they just changed there name to "source interlink magazines".
> *



Its clear that you have no idea what your talking about. :roflmao: 
Half of the shit you typed is either irulevant or incorect.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Alizee_@Mar 20 2008, 06:02 PM~10216839
> *Its clear that  you have no idea what your talking about.  :roflmao:
> Half of the shit you typed is either irulevant or incorect.
> *


  

you mean irrelevant and incorrect?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 20 2008, 05:06 PM~10216861
> *
> 
> you mean irrelevant and incorrect?
> *


pinche vato


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 20 2008, 03:59 PM~10216827
> *:uh:
> *



Why the face? I'm not going to get into the "content" part or the features because everybody has their own idea about what lowriding is and what the magazine should be about. Which is cool because nobody is the same, Crenshaw makes some good points, but everybody has their own idea. The part that gets annoying to me is people always complaining about the ads and saying they don't buy LRM anymore because of the "big" rim advertisers. Is that the reason why your bought the magazine in the first place, because of the ads? If it is then your missing the point. Like I said before, I would much rather see a Zenith ad than a DUB ad, but it is what it is....if you don't like it then don't buy it. It's not as easy as people think to just change everything, but I think Joe's doing a good job so far...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 20 2008, 06:07 PM~10216870
> *pinche vato
> *


College pays off :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Mar 20 2008, 03:58 PM~10216816
> *What's up Jae?
> 
> They just don't get it...
> *


BLVD, I agree they just don't get it. But seriously have any of the people that complain every looked at it from my perspective? Probably not...


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WildChild+Mar 20 2008, 11:57 AM~10215332-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

I guess it all depends on how you look at it.
Just for example..options
10 lowrider features and 20 big wheel ads and the price is 5.00
10 lowrider features and 5 big wheel ads and the price is 10.00

I'll take the first choice if I'm getting the same amount of cars and info I could care less about the big wheel ads.

Most of the other magazines that have not made it had half the pages LRM does. Seems like LRM has been going out and reaching other parts of the country..VOODOO is a Midwest cover car as well as others..the ReadersRides special was a good idea..they post more readers rides than ever..even in color now. Its not a perfect Mag..but I still buy it after looking it over at the stand. I did cancel my subscription tho.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

I'm just stating theories..has anyone ever counted the amount of actual lowrider material and info pages in LRM and compared it to some of the ones that failed? Not counting any ADs.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 20 2008, 02:53 PM~10216785
> *FUNNY THING IS THE COMPLAINERS ARE THE ONES WITH NO CARS :uh:
> *


x2 :uh:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

The ones who know how to easily "fix" things, are the ones who don't really know how they work...


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 20 2008, 02:57 PM~10216811
> *Man, where do I start?...I have a lot on my mind...
> 
> I would rather do without the ads but I can deal with them I guess. The main issue I've personally have had with LRM (whomever was/is in charge) is that it has never explored Lowriding in my community and where I grew up. Places like South Central, Compton, Watts and Inglewood. I KNOW a lot of riders from these places don't buy LRM because, like me, they feel like the magazine don't represent them or street riding. Thats why you NEVER see plaques from any of the clubs here go to any LRM shows.
> ...


  RIGHT ON CRENSHAW :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Mar 20 2008, 12:57 PM~10215332
> *These are the guys that get exposure through articles for instance so and so did his body work, Speedy did his chrome. It's a give and take we could probably give you guys a magazine with more content but we would have to up the price on it to offset the cost. Maybe something to consider or say in the survey.
> *


Not really because if they did that (give a mag w/more content) the mag would have many more subscribers and store buyers. That would make up for it


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

not many companies in lowriding can afford to pay LRM's advertising rates. The key has always been to try and find a balance, TLM found that balance but didn't have the financial backing to sustain the long haul. Lowriding in general has gone down the toilet IMO for several reasons. First off the police have made it near impossible to lowride anymore as we get older and pay insurance and tickets and what have you that can play a big part of going to crenshaw or your local cruise spot or staying home and watching TV! 2nd the quality of cars is almost like night and day, you either have SHOW cars or whoo riders that are gangbanging on 200.00 china 13's that ruin it for everyone. The car show circuit is DEAD im hoping this new gold rush tour is all its cracked up to be cuz its obvious go lo really could care less anymore i wouldn't be surprised to see them fold it up after a year or 2 and go into something more like the dub scene. As I have stated in the past todays youth does not have the patience to build a classic chevy, they want to jump into their dodge charger slap some wheels on it and roll. It takes years to build a chevy on the average mans salary and I must say im not "young" and im frustrated as hell with my 2.5 year project. Alot of the older generation lowriders are into bikes, fast cars, and other stuff now, i recentl bought a dodge magnum srt8 and have enjoyed driving that more than I have any of my older cars in recent years. We can all sit here and cry BOO HOO to LRM but they aren't the problem, lowriding as a whole is just not what it used to be. I think it will make a comeback like it did when mini madness came onto the scene. Ask yourselves this when was the last time you REALLY got excited about a car show??? I know the last time I was really excited about a show was the last Azaela show I attended years ago. Sorry for the long post just wanted to add my .25 :biggrin: 

PS: When you take them d's off your monte Saul gimme a call ill take em off your hands, hell ill even give you what YOU paid for them LOL


----------



## WildChild (Feb 5, 2002)

Daniel:
Let me break it down for you using your own points in your post. 
•	Big Wheel Ads- Do you think they advertise for the fun of it? No, they advertise because our readers buy their products. Our readers spend a lot of money on big wheels. That’s why they advertise time and time again. I wish I could say because of my good looks, but it’s all about ad response.
•	“Come on Joe, do your job”- Yeah, we know you can do it better…right? Especially with writing post like these that you have no idea what you are talking about. 
•	What does corporate decisions have to do with who advertises in the magazine? Do you think they say “no Lowrider products in the magazine!” “We only want non-Lowrider products”. 
•	Penis Pills- Again Einstein, do you think they advertise for the fun of it? No, our readers buy their products time and time again! Your little world and ignorant statement is only a fraction of the whole Lowriding community. The wheel companies and the penis pills companies have extensive programs that track each call and dollar that comes in and guess what? It comes from Lowrider. Just because you or your friends don’t buy it, doesn’t mean the other hundreds of thousands don’t. That just shows you have no idea what you are talking about. 
•	Wheel Guide- Already broke it down to you. Plain and simple….Zenith is the supporter along with Coker…all other companies basically feel our industry is a waste of their time.
•	Dayton- You’re an idiot! You have no idea what you are talking about. Oh, that’s right, I forgot you were in those meeting with us with the owner right? You were their when they said that. It’s funny because I don’t remember that being said. If you were there you would know the real reason why they are no longer with us. Please feel free to let me know where you got your information from, be specific with names so I can correct them as well. Yes, money is a small part of it, but that’s only about 10% of the reason. 
•	The Lowrider Man Logo- with time comes change…if you can’t accept that, then why are you typing on a forum on your computer on a website through the internet? That did not exist 15 years ago…you choose to evolve yourself but when something else evolves you think it is a bad move? 
•	PRIMEDIA’s motto- “Greed over Fairness”- educate us all and please tell us where you found that? I was all over their website and can’t find it.....I’m waiting.
•	“Joe Ray a puppet”-I don’t know what’s worse you saying that or you saying “Street Customs is the next alternative”…..Please tell me you are joking when you said that. How could someone that takes the time to write a post mention a magazine that has not been around for years now? You come on here acting as if you have the inside scoop and knowledge of a national magazine and then reference a magazine as an alternative that has not been in existence for a few years now!….What a joke! You have no idea of what you are talking about. Get the facts straight. Yes we all have our opinions, but when you come on here talking like you know the facts, you make yourself look more ignorant than you really are.


----------



## WildChild (Feb 5, 2002)

PS: When you take them d's off your monte Saul gimme a call ill take em off your hands, hell ill even give you what YOU paid for them LOL 
[/quote]

To late nobody is rolling on those bitches I've destroyed them and purchased a new set of Zeniths. Like I said support your local lowrider economy especially when they make a good product.


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Mar 20 2008, 04:40 PM~10217125
> *PS: When you take them d's off your monte Saul gimme a call ill take em off your hands, hell ill even give you what YOU paid for them LOL
> *





> *To late nobody is rolling on those bitches I've destroyed them and purchased a new set of Zeniths. Like I said support your local lowrider economy especially when they make a good product.
> *





I do think it's sad that every month in My dad's Street Rodder magazine Dayton has an advertisemnt and not in LRM


----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Mar 20 2008, 11:36 AM~10214803
> *I hope you took they survey and voiced your opinion. As some of you know you need ads to generate pages if you dont believe me ask Street Customs, or Traditional Lowriding that had that problem. You guys sometimes talk about boycott us because of wheel advertisers maybe you should be boycotting these people that dont want to do anything with us Coke, Pepsi, GM, Ford, Maglite, Sears, SnapOn, Lincoln, Playstation, Xbox, Alpine, House of Kolor, Dupont, PPG.  These are just a few of the people that will not support us.
> 
> We have a guides to try to create revenue for manufacturers and the only ones that support our market is the alloy wheels and Coker. The other manufacturers say they cant afford us even with special pricing in fact our guide is FREE and they will not support us. Dayton says we are not there market, China's are junk the only one that has been trying is Zenith. Me personally I am trashing my D's as I already changed over to Zeniths as JD is the only one supporting our industry. Have you ever seen the signs in the black community saying "Black owned" so you they support the local economy well we should be doing that for Zenith "Lowrider" owned as you can see JD on the BLVD. Go to the lowrider owned shops and support them support your lowrider economy.
> *


I understand why these companies don't support us for, a lot of cars you feature are built by drug dealers, killers and such; who wants to link thier name to an organization like that?


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Can I say OWNED.


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ63_@Mar 20 2008, 04:44 PM~10217162
> *I understand why these companies don't support us for, a lot of cars you feature are built by drug dealers, killers and such; who wants to link thier name to an organization like that?
> *


This is an ignorant statement....

You say it as if lowriders are the only people who deal drugs, trust me there's alot of people who build other "types" of cars and bikes who deal drugs also. The majority of lowriders work hard for a living and raise families while building their cars, just like anybody else doing what they love. Show me one hobby or lifestyle that doesn't have a few bad seeds in it, I won't hold my breath....

Oh and killers? Come on!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> PS: When you take them d's off your monte Saul gimme a call ill take em off your hands, hell ill even give you what YOU paid for them LOL


To late nobody is rolling on those bitches I've destroyed them and purchased a new set of Zeniths. Like I said support your local lowrider economy especially when they make a good product.
[/quote]

come on now we both know you didn't destroy 1,000 rims  I do support Zenith I sell them, I own them, and used to give them there full page ad for almost nothing  I won't roll chinas anymore and i will always own d's for the simple fact that was what was the shit when I first started and have alot of good memories rolling on my first set of 72's  We made a GREAT lowrider product and it was doing very well even got ALOT of support but not enough big companies with deep pockets to back real lowriders, like you said the BIG companies usually stay away from the "lowriders" due to the pre concieved notion we are trouble makers/gangbangers.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Mar 20 2008, 06:51 PM~10217208
> *This is an ignorant statement....
> 
> You say it as if lowriders are the only people who deal drugs, trust me there's alot of people who build other "types" of cars and bikes who deal drugs also. The majority of lowriders work hard for a living and raise families while building their cars, just like anybody else doing what they love. Show me one hobby or lifestyle that doesn't have a few bad seeds in it, I won't hold my breath....
> ...


T-SHIRT MONEY IS BUILDING MY RIDE...I SALE THEM LIKE CRACK! :biggrin: 

WHATS CRACKIN HAVENT HEARD FROM YA IN A MINUTE!


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Mar 20 2008, 03:51 PM~10217208
> *This is an ignorant statement....
> 
> You say it as if lowriders are the only people who deal drugs, trust me there's alot of people who build other "types" of cars and bikes who deal drugs also. The majority of lowriders work hard for a living and raise families while building their cars, just like anybody else doing what they love. Show me one hobby or lifestyle that doesn't have a few bad seeds in it, I won't hold my breath....
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 20 2008, 04:53 PM~10217228
> *T-SHIRT MONEY IS BUILDING MY RIDE...I SALE THEM LIKE CRACK!  :biggrin:
> 
> WHATS CRACKIN HAVENT HEARD FROM YA IN A MINUTE!
> *



Haha, what's up homie?

You know how it is, just trying to survive :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

PROPS TO WHAT OVER 30 YRS IN THE SCENE....

GOT TO GIVE EM THAT...EVEN THE REAL RIDERS PUTTING IT DOWN WITH OTHER MAGS COULDNT CUT THE CHEESE...I MEANT BLEU THE CHEESE :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Mar 20 2008, 06:55 PM~10217236
> *Haha, what's up homie?
> 
> You know how it is, just trying to survive  :biggrin:
> *


I HERE THAT!


----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Mar 20 2008, 05:51 PM~10217208
> *This is an ignorant statement....
> 
> You say it as if lowriders are the only people who deal drugs, trust me there's alot of people who build other "types" of cars and bikes who deal drugs also. The majority of lowriders work hard for a living and raise families while building their cars, just like anybody else doing what they love. Show me one hobby or lifestyle that doesn't have a few bad seeds in it, I won't hold my breath....
> ...


What's so ignorant about it?

What I'm saying is that no major company will want to put their name to a lifestyle like ours. The media has us stereo type for a reason, but stereo types are the truth. You're right the majority of us work hard for our families/cars but hell every time your turn a corner, some centerfold car is being sold only to Japan or someone is getting put in the corner for 10-life. I know of several top cars owners from the Lowrider tours either behind bars or in the ground. How are you supposed to get support from anyone with this kind of representation?


----------



## kayt12474 (Feb 3, 2007)

our club is done with any of lowriding magazine functions etc. 2 members were burned due to ralph and the rest of staff at lowriding magazine for letting unreputable rim dealers place there adds in there magazine....
i wouldnt buy a fucking valve stem from most of those adds! thanks for keeping us lowrider enthusiests at the top of your list lowrider mag. and if you read this please take our club off your registry. 
HIGH VOLTAGE C.C. PREZ


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kayt12474_@Mar 20 2008, 04:02 PM~10217281
> *our club is done with any of lowriding magazine functions etc. 2 members were burned due to ralph and the rest of staff at lowriding magazine for letting unreputable rim dealers place there adds in there magazine....
> i wouldnt buy a fucking valve stem from most of those adds! thanks for keeping us lowrider enthusiests at the top of your list lowrider mag. and if you read this please take our club off your registry.
> HIGH VOLTAGE C.C. PREZ
> *


And so Ralph and LRM is responsible for your transaction. :uh:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJ63_@Mar 20 2008, 07:01 PM~10217275
> *What's so ignorant about it?
> 
> What I'm saying is that no major company will want to put their name to a lifestyle like ours. The media has us stereo type for a reason, but stereo types are the truth.  You're right the majority of us work hard for our families/cars but hell every time your turn a corner, some centerfold car is being sold only to Japan or someone is getting put in the corner for 10-life. I know of several top cars owners from the Lowrider tours either behind bars or in the ground.  How are you supposed to get support from anyone with this kind of representation?
> *


MAKE A SURVEY

9-5
PROPRIETOR
DRUG DEALER 
:cheesy: :cheesy:

ALSO NEED STATISTICS FOR YOUR POINT TO BE VALID :NAMES AND ALL.. :biggrin:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJ63_@Mar 20 2008, 04:01 PM~10217275
> *What's so ignorant about it?
> 
> What I'm saying is that no major company will want to put their name to a lifestyle like ours. The media has us stereo type for a reason, but stereo types are the truth.  You're right the majority of us work hard for our families/cars but hell every time your turn a corner, some centerfold car is being sold only to Japan or someone is getting put in the corner for 10-life. I know of several top cars owners from the Lowrider tours either behind bars or in the ground.  How are you supposed to get support from anyone with this kind of representation?
> *


 :uh: Cars being sold to Japan have nothing to do with crime.... and "IF" you had any valid points on the rest of your statement.. Why publicize it and let people see it? 

I sincerely doubt LRM is going around picking cars for features and covers based on owner's occupation  Your car is either worth shooting or its not. Im sure they dont check backgrounds and run your name for wants and warrants just to feature a nice ride. *And as an observation, I think its funny you bash LRM but you have a pic on your avatar taken by the same magazine.*


----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 20 2008, 06:06 PM~10217311
> *MAKE A SURVEY
> 
> 9-5
> ...


Yeah I can give names but I don't have enpugh bullets at the moment to keep them away from the house when they read this (lol) :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kayt12474_@Mar 20 2008, 07:02 PM~10217281
> *our club is done with any of lowriding magazine functions etc. 2 members were burned due to ralph and the rest of staff at lowriding magazine for letting unreputable rim dealers place there adds in there magazine....
> i wouldnt buy a fucking valve stem from most of those adds! thanks for keeping us lowrider enthusiests at the top of your list lowrider mag. and if you read this please take our club off your registry.
> HIGH VOLTAGE C.C. PREZ
> *


THATS SILLY...... CANT CONTROL BUISNESS TATICS FROM A THIRD PARTY...


----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@Mar 20 2008, 06:07 PM~10217316
> *:uh:  Cars being sold to Japan have nothing to do with crime.... and "IF" you had any valid points on the rest of your statement.. Why publicize it and let people see it?
> 
> I sincerely doubt LRM is going around picking cars for features and covers based on owner's occupation    Your car is either worth shooting or its not. Im sure they dont check backgrounds and run your name for wants and warrants just to feature a nice ride. And as an observation, I think its funny you bash LRM but you have a pic on your avatar taken by the same magazine.
> *


I could care less who shot the pic, I got it from lay it low. I'm not say they pick cars on owners occupations but hell, if you want the sponsors to come, why not clean up the image a little?


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 20 2008, 05:08 PM~10217326
> *THATS SILLY...... CANT CONTROL BUISNESS TATICS FROM A THIRD PARTY...
> *



Haha, word...


He's going to be pissed at Joe for them penis pills!!!


:biggrin: jk...


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJ63_@Mar 20 2008, 04:09 PM~10217331
> *I could care less who shout the pic, I got it from lay it low. I'm not say they pick  cars on owners occupations but hell, if you want the sponsors to come, why not clean up the image a little?
> *


How can they obtain better sponsors when they see you bashing the magazine?


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@Mar 20 2008, 05:11 PM~10217342
> *How can they obtain better sponsors when they see you bashing the magazine?
> *



Exactly, when you see someone from the lifestyle your stereo typing saying what your thinking, doesn't that just make it worse?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ63_@Mar 20 2008, 05:01 PM~10217275
> *What's so ignorant about it?
> 
> What I'm saying is that no major company will want to put their name to a lifestyle like ours. The media has us stereo type for a reason, but stereo types are the truth.  You're right the majority of us work hard for our families/cars but hell every time your turn a corner, some centerfold car is being sold only to Japan or someone is getting put in the corner for 10-life. I know of several top cars owners from the Lowrider tours either behind bars or in the ground.  How are you supposed to get support from anyone with this kind of representation?
> *


 Your full off dogg shit...most these foo's IN HERE don't know about the riders that do dirt so how are the companys gonna know?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJ63_@Mar 20 2008, 07:09 PM~10217331
> *I could care less who shout the pic, I got it from lay it low. I'm not say they pick  cars on owners occupations but hell, if you want the sponsors to come, why not clean up the image a little?
> *


MOST RIDERS WHO HAVE NICE SHIT ARE PEEPS WITH "J O B S" OR "S H O P S" MAINLY FOOLS WITH CREDIT CARDS WILLING TO MAX THEM OUT! 

ALOT OF OLDER PEEPS CASHING OUT ON 401K TO ENJOY RETIREMENT. SOME WORK ON THIER RIDES FOR YRS... INSURANCE CHECKS HELP TO GET SHIT DONE TOO...LOL 

HAVING A SHIT HOLE HOUSE PAID FOR SCROUNGES UP SOME EXTRA ENDS AS WELL.....


----------



## kayt12474 (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REYXTC_@Mar 20 2008, 06:05 PM~10217308
> *And so Ralph and LRM is responsible for your transaction. :uh:
> *




NOT TOTALLY NO BUT I DO BELIEVE THERE PARTIALLY AT FAULT, soryy for the caps, time and time again you hear stories about this person got burned that person got burned,now we got burned, but the adds just keep getting bigger, would be alot easier for lrm to make sure there a reputable place than me, like lowriding is hard enough as it is now days,this isnt making it no easier. in any hot rod magazine if this shit was going on they would not be advertising come next month in thee magz.


----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 20 2008, 06:14 PM~10217369
> *Your full off dogg shit...most these foo's IN HERE don't know about the riders that do dirt so how are the companys gonna know?
> *


come on man, you act like this billion dollar companies don't do their home work, fuck if you can get fired from a fortune 500 company for having a my space account or posting up a blog somewhere what makes you think they don't look at, visit the shows and watch the news to see whats going on?


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJ63_@Mar 20 2008, 04:18 PM~10217388
> *come on man, you act like this billion dollar companies don't do their home work, fuck if you can get fired from a fortune 500 company for having a my space account or posting up a blog somewhere what makes you think they don't look at, visit the shows and watch the news to see whats going on?
> *


I doubt any "drug dealers" and "killers" have a myspace with blogs about their "business" :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kayt12474_@Mar 20 2008, 07:17 PM~10217385
> *NOT TOTALLY NO BUT I DO BELIEVE THERE PARTIALLY AT FAULT, soryy for the caps, time and time again you hear stories about this person got burned that person got burned,now we got burned, but the adds just keep getting bigger, would be alot easier for lrm to make sure there a reputable place than me, like lowriding is hard enough as it is now days,this isnt making it no easier. in any hot rod magazine if this shit was going on they would not be advertising come next month in thee magz.
> *


WTF YOU BUY SOME 20'S OR SOME CHINAS....

WESTERN UNIONED THAT CHIT ALL YOU HAD TO WAS CAL YOUR CREDIT CARD COMP...

IF YOU HEARD STORIES OF PEEPS GETTING BURNED WHY TAKE THE CHANCE...


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kayt12474_@Mar 20 2008, 05:17 PM~10217385
> *NOT TOTALLY NO BUT I DO BELIEVE THERE PARTIALLY AT FAULT, soryy for the caps, time and time again you hear stories about this person got burned that person got burned,now we got burned, but the adds just keep getting bigger, would be alot easier for lrm to make sure there a reputable place than me, like lowriding is hard enough as it is now days,this isnt making it no easier. in any hot rod magazine if this shit was going on they would not be advertising come next month in thee magz.
> *



How do you know that?

Everybody's talking about "you know what's sad"...
Well what's sad to me is most of the people who have something bad to say are lowriders...


Anyways, what I say is just my opinion and how I see things, I'm done. uffin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ63_@Mar 20 2008, 05:18 PM~10217388
> *come on man, you act like this billion dollar companies don't do their home work, fuck if you can get fired from a fortune 500 company for having a my space account or posting up a blog somewhere what makes you think they don't look at, visit the shows and watch the news to see whats going on?
> *


There not gonna go to that extent just for a possible advertiment opp. If anything it would be that they just profile us a ghetto people and buy-in to the stereotypes.


----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@Mar 20 2008, 06:11 PM~10217342
> *How can they obtain better sponsors when they see you bashing the magazine?
> *


I have yet to bash the magazine, the adds don't bother me, the Donks don't bother me, wait I take that back they pisss me off. I buy the Jap version of lowrider and hell that is 100 pages of crap and 10 pages of cars, I support it all. My only point was that that wild childs first post on this topic was how we should boycott these companies for not supporting us and I was just giving a a reason why they don't


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@Mar 20 2008, 05:19 PM~10217395
> *I doubt any "drug dealers" and "killers" have a myspace with blogs about their "business" :roflmao:
> *



Hey, shhhh..... :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 20 2008, 03:57 PM~10216811
> *Man, where do I start?...I have a lot on my mind...
> 
> I would rather do without the ads but I can deal with them I guess. The main issue I've personally have had with LRM (whomever was/is in charge) is that it has never explored Lowriding in my community and where I grew up. Places like South Central, Compton, Watts and Inglewood. I KNOW a lot of riders from these places don't buy LRM because, like me, they feel like the magazine don't represent them or street riding. Thats why you NEVER see plaques from any of the clubs here go to any LRM shows.
> ...


Saul, would you comment on this?


----------



## WildChild (Feb 5, 2002)

I'm done! make sure to take the survey and voice your opinion.


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Mar 20 2008, 05:22 PM~10217417
> *I'm done! make sure to take the survey and voice your opinion.
> *


Yeah me too...

Everyone have fun bashing LRM......


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Mar 20 2008, 05:24 PM~10217427
> *Yeah me too...
> 
> Everyone have fun bashing LRM......
> *


I'm sure they will, they have for awhile


----------



## WildChild (Feb 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 20 2008, 05:22 PM~10217416
> *Saul, would you comment on this?
> *


I'm sorry I said I was done before you posted this comment.


----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 20 2008, 06:21 PM~10217408
> *There not gonna go to that extent just for a possible advertiment opp. If anything it would be that they just profile us a ghetto people and buy-in to the stereotypes.
> *


you think not, the company I work for you can't even say thier name in vien or they investigate. now think about a company with all these investors, who the hell wants to link thier name to a magazine that when you go to their shows, the smell of weed is strong, the cops present is 10 fold than it would be on a normal day, its just not a think a corp would do


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Mar 20 2008, 05:25 PM~10217430
> *I'm sorry I said I was done before you posted this comment.
> *


 Okay, but I'm not gonna "drink the koolaid"


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJ63_@Mar 20 2008, 04:25 PM~10217432
> *you think not, the company I work for you can't even say thier name in vien or they investigate. now think about a company with all these investors, who the hell wants to link thier name to a magazine that when you go to their shows, the smell of weed is strong, the cops present is 10 fold than it would be on a normal day, its just not a think a corp would do
> *


And when you post this and let other corps read... your making it worse.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJ63_@Mar 20 2008, 07:25 PM~10217432
> *you think not, the company I work for you can't even say thier name in vien or they investigate. now think about a company with all these investors, who the hell wants to link thier name to a magazine that when you go to their shows, the smell of weed is strong, the cops present is 10 fold than it would be on a normal day, its just not a think a corp would do
> *


NO ONE SAYS SHIT WHEN THEY GO TO THE CHITTER WITH THIER BULLET COKE SHOOTERS AND WALK BACK TO SIT IN THIER CUBBY... :biggrin:


----------



## kayt12474 (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 20 2008, 06:20 PM~10217397
> *WTF YOU BUY SOME 20'S OR SOME CHINAS....
> 
> WESTERN UNIONED THAT CHIT ALL YOU HAD TO WAS CAL YOUR CREDIT CARD COMP...
> ...




me myself i know better but i have some less seasoned members who obviously didnt, and not everyone has credit cards homey. but im not here to argue just to be another person saying dont buy from lrm rim adds, funny after all this we did some investigating and chrome master one of lrm favorite peeps to save a page for them to run there adds is on fraud.com 4 times...


----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 20 2008, 06:27 PM~10217444
> *NO ONE SAYS SHIT WHEN THEY GO TO THE CHITTER WITH THIER BULLET COKE SHOOTERS AND WALK BACK TO SIT IN THIER CUBBY... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kayt12474_@Mar 20 2008, 04:28 PM~10217449
> *me myself i know better but i have some less seasoned members who obviously didnt, and not everyone has credit cards homey. but im not here to argue just to be another person saying dont buy from lrm rim adds, funny after all this we did some investigating and chrome master one of lrm favorite peeps to save a page for them to run there adds is on fraud.com 4 times...
> *


Maybe you should have taken the responsibility to advise your members instead of letting it happen and blaming LRM....


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ63_@Mar 20 2008, 05:25 PM~10217432
> *you think not, the company I work for you can't even say thier name in vien or they investigate. now think about a company with all these investors, who the hell wants to link thier name to a magazine that when you go to their shows, the smell of weed is strong, the cops present is 10 fold than it would be on a normal day, its just not a think a corp would do
> *


I agree to an extent. But anything you or I can say is speculation only.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 20 2008, 04:06 PM~10217311
> *MAKE A SURVEY
> 
> 9-5
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## WildChild (Feb 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 20 2008, 05:22 PM~10217416
> *Saul, would you comment on this?
> *


We try to go everywhere we can there's only 3 of us here on staff. On my spare time I'm usually wrenching, hanging out with the club, then spending time with the family, this not good priority but that's the way it is. We are always asking our readers send me images of what is going on in your neighborhood so we can be up to date. 
This year there should be some major changes as we are trying to educate our readers. What did you want me to comment. PM me I'll chat with you but for now I got to bounce it's time to go home and wrench on the toys.


----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 20 2008, 06:31 PM~10217469
> *I agree to an extent. But anything you or I can say is speculation only.
> *


true, but we know how it works, we are guilty until proven innocent. There's not a fair shot to get crazy ass sponsorship unless the image changes. Look at the Goodguys hot rod tour, they have all this sponsorship, same cars as us, hell I've seen lots of lowriders there but you can take you kids and hang out and not get the munchies while walking halfway through the first row of cars


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Mar 20 2008, 05:35 PM~10217492
> *We try to go everywhere we can there's only 3 of us here on staff. On my spare time I'm usually wrenching, hanging out with the club, then spending time with the family, this not good priority but that's the way it is. We are always asking our readers send me images of what is going on in your neighborhood so we can be up to date.
> This year there should be some major changes as we are trying to educate our readers. What did you want me to comment. PM me I'll chat with you but for now I got to bounce it's time to go home and wrench on the toys.
> *


I do the same things as you. I understand. Theres many things that we can talk about..good things. Hopefully we can do this in the days to come. I'll PM you later and we'll touch on it. It's better in private.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kayt12474_@Mar 20 2008, 07:28 PM~10217449
> *me myself i know better but i have some less seasoned members who obviously didnt, and not everyone has credit cards homey. but im not here to argue just to be another person saying dont buy from lrm rim adds, funny after all this we did some investigating and chrome master one of lrm favorite peeps to save a page for them to run there adds is on fraud.com 4 times...
> *


NO REASON TO BASH A MAG FOR A THIRD PARTY TRANSACTION...



MAIN DEAL ALOT OF PEEPS UPSET ABOUT IS THE TRANSITION TO MODERN TIMES COMPARING THE MAG FROM WHAT IT USED TO BE AND THE SOURCE OF INFORMATION ONE COULD GATHER FROM IT.... THE ABUNDANCE OF OUTLETS FROM ONE STOP SHOPS, RIMS DEALERS, HYDRO DEALERS ETC... VS TODAY WHERE ONE WOULD SAY THAT THE LACK SHOWMANSHIP "LOWRIDER GEARED ADDS" PEEPS ASSUME THE LOWRIDING IS AT A DECLINE....

WHEN ALL IN ALL WE KNOW THERE ARE MANY HYDROS SHOPS "MORE THAN EVER", MANY CUSTOM PAINTERS, MAJOR CUSTOM WIRE WHEEL BUILDERS ETC...TO FILL THE PAGES FOR SOURCES NATION WIDE!

REDIRECTION NEEDS TO TAKE PLACE TO ACHIEVE THIS, CALLING THESE BUISNESS'S GETTING THEM TO ADVERTISE WITH PLAYER PRICES....LRM IS A MAJOR SOURCE FOR THE PUBLIC AND ENTUSIEST TO VIEW OR BUY LOWRIDER RELATED PRODUCTS...<FUSTRATION LIES HERE WITH ME! 

ITS GETTING BACK THERE BRINGING IN THE OLD TAKING OUT SOME OF WHAT WE DIDNT LIKE HERE IN THE PAST FEW YRS...

ALL THIS TALK BOUT TRADITION AN WHAT NOT...THEN OVERSHADOW IT WITH THE SIGN OF THE TIMES....DRAW THE LINE...MAKE A NEW FEATURE FOR SOLELY THAT!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i bet half of you dudes that are complaining about big wheel ads are rolling big wheels on your dailys, or trucks, or wifes car or whatever :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 

they could have all the big wheel and penis enlargement ads in the world, as long as the content of LRM was on par with the content of say 10 years ago, it wouldn't matter to me.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@Mar 20 2008, 07:31 PM~10217465
> *Maybe you should have taken the responsibility to advise your members instead of letting it happen and blaming LRM....
> *


EASY TO PUT THE BLAME ON SOMEONE ELSE :angry:


----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 20 2008, 06:44 PM~10217556
> *i bet half of you dudes that are complaining about big wheel ads are rolling big wheels on your dailys, or trucks, or wifes car or whatever :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> 
> they could have all the big wheel and penis enlargement ads in the world, as long as the content of LRM was on par with the content of say 10 years ago, it wouldn't matter to me.
> *


the ads don't bother me but the damn penis enlargement deal pisses me off, its in the mag, in my e-mail, it's like them fuckers are spying on me :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ63_@Mar 20 2008, 05:46 PM~10217574
> *the ads don't bother me but the damn penis enlargement deal pisses me off, its in the mag, in my e-mail, it's like them fuckers are spying on me  :biggrin:
> *


guilty conscience?


----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 20 2008, 06:48 PM~10217587
> *guilty conscience?
> *


hell nah, I ain't assamed of my lil man, he does what he has to do.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 20 2008, 07:44 PM~10217556
> *i bet half of you dudes that are complaining about big wheel ads are rolling big wheels on your dailys, or trucks, or wifes car or whatever :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> 
> they could have all the big wheel and penis enlargement ads in the world, as long as the content of LRM was on par with the content of say 10 years ago, it wouldn't matter to me.
> *


WHEN YOU BUY A LOWLOW MAG FOR THE BIG WHEELS ADS THERES A PROBLEM...LOL

DIDNT SEE HYDROS IN THE THE CHOPPER MAG<DIDNT SEE ANY LOWRIDER BIKES IN THERE, I JUST PICKED UP NEW THE "DUB" MAGAZINE AND THE "RIDES" MAG :cheesy: NO HYDROS OR 13'S

WONDER HOW MANY PEEPS TALKING CHIT OR HAVE TALKED CHIT WHEN GOT FRONTED A SPREAD HAD OR WILL HAVE A CHANGE IN HEART.... :cheesy:


----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

this shit is turning gay, I'm off ot off Topic


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

when lonnie lopez was running the magazine it was still a damn good magazine


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

i really love this issue man girl got ass fo sure!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 20 2008, 07:50 PM~10217603
> *WHEN YOU BUY A LOWLOW MAG FOR THE BIG WHEELS ADS THERES A PROBLEM...LOL
> 
> DIDNT SEE HYDROS IN THE THE CHOPPER MAG<DIDNT SEE ANY LOWRIDER BIKES IN THERE, I JUST PICKED UP NEW THE "DUB" MAGAZINE AND  THE "RIDES" MAG :cheesy:  NO HYDROS OR 13'S
> ...


clearly you missed my point

how many chopper guys are going to buy 13's or hydros?

how many dub guys are going to buy 13's or hydros?

how many lowriders are going to buy big wheels?- a lot, obviously they are not going to buy them for their lows, but they are buying them. don't believe me? go look in the "post your dailys" topic in offtopic.


:buttkick:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 20 2008, 08:14 PM~10217745
> *clearly you missed my point
> 
> how many chopper guys are going to buy 13's or hydros?
> ...


 :tears: guilty!

my points where valid...hehehhehehe :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Mar 20 2008, 04:08 PM~10216874
> *Why the face? I'm not going to get into the "content" part or the features because everybody has their own idea about what lowriding is and what the magazine should be about. Which is cool because nobody is the same, Crenshaw makes some good points, but everybody has their own idea. The part that gets annoying to me is people always complaining about the ads and saying they don't buy LRM anymore because of the "big" rim advertisers. Is that the reason why your bought the magazine in the first place, because of the ads? If it is then your missing the point. Like I said before, I would much rather see a Zenith ad than a DUB ad, but it is what it is....if you don't like it then don't buy it. It's not as easy as people think to just change everything, but I think Joe's doing a good job so far...
> *



the face wasn't meant towards you :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 20 2008, 07:26 PM~10218248
> *the face wasn't meant towards you :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 20 2008, 05:33 PM~10217063
> *not many companies in lowriding can afford to pay LRM's advertising rates. The key has always been to try and find a balance, TLM found that balance but didn't  have the financial backing to sustain the long haul. Lowriding in general has gone down the toilet IMO for several reasons. First off the police have made it near impossible to lowride anymore as we get older and pay insurance and tickets and what have you that can play a big part of going to crenshaw or your local cruise spot or staying home and watching TV! 2nd the quality of cars is almost like night and day, you either have SHOW cars or whoo riders that are gangbanging on 200.00 china 13's that ruin it for everyone. The car show circuit is DEAD im hoping this new gold rush tour is all its cracked up to be cuz its obvious go lo really could care less anymore i wouldn't be surprised to see them fold it up after a year or 2 and go into something more like the dub scene. As I have stated in the past todays youth does not have the patience to build a classic chevy, they want to jump into their dodge charger slap some wheels on it and roll. It takes years to build a chevy on the average mans salary and I must say im not "young" and im frustrated as hell with my 2.5 year project. Alot of the older generation lowriders are into bikes, fast cars, and other stuff now, i recentl bought a dodge magnum srt8 and have enjoyed driving that more than I have any of my older cars in recent years. We can all sit here and cry BOO HOO to LRM but they aren't the problem, lowriding as a whole is just not what it used to be.[/B] I think it will make a comeback like it did when mini madness came onto the scene. Ask yourselves this when was the last time you REALLY got excited about a car show??? I know the last time I was really excited about a show was the last Azaela show I attended years ago. Sorry for the long post just wanted to add my .25  :biggrin:
> 
> PS: When you take them d's off your monte Saul gimme a call ill take em off your hands, hell ill even give you what YOU paid for them LOL
> *


*
:biggrin:*


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

stop fuckin cryin if there are no ads.then there will be no mag or shows


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 20 2008, 03:53 PM~10216785
> *FUNNY THING IS THE COMPLAINERS ARE THE ONES WITH NO CARS :uh:
> *


 :0 :nono: I have a car may not be done yet but I drive it with pride


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 20 2008, 05:50 PM~10217603
> *
> WONDER HOW MANY PEEPS TALKING CHIT OR HAVE TALKED CHIT WHEN GOT FRONTED A SPREAD HAD OR WILL HAVE A CHANGE IN HEART.... :cheesy:
> *


i agree that the mag isnt what it used to be, but lowriding is on a downturn right now.(at least where i'm at) i think layitlow has really changed things for the better, its cool seeing a pic of your car on here. but there still is nothing like having your car on the cover or centerfold of lowrider and if im building a car thats still my goal.... :biggrin:


----------



## marcoman (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Mar 20 2008, 05:38 PM~10217105
> *Daniel:
> Let me break it down for you using your own points in your post.
> •	Big Wheel Ads- Do you think they advertise for the fun of it?  No, they advertise because our readers buy their products.  Our readers spend a lot of money on big wheels.  That’s why they advertise time and time again.  I wish I could say because of my good looks, but it’s all about ad response.
> ...



What Saul said, I echo the same sentiments. 
~M~


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 20 2008, 10:59 PM~10218651
> *stop fuckin cryin if  there  are  no ads.then  there will  be    no mag  or  shows
> *


already gone in texas..... :0 no shows


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 20 2008, 10:56 PM~10219921
> *already gone in texas..... :0  no shows
> *


cali too, well almost...lost san diego....


----------



## LifeAfterDeath 2 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 20 2008, 03:53 PM~10216785
> *FUNNY THING IS THE COMPLAINERS ARE THE ONES WITH NO CARS :uh:
> *


are ones with cars not clean enough to be in the mag :0 :0


----------



## LifeAfterDeath 2 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Alizee_@Mar 20 2008, 04:02 PM~10216839
> *Its clear that  you have no idea what your talking about.  :roflmao:
> Half of the shit you typed is either irulevant or incorect.
> *


times 10 how many mags dont have ads , sound like an old man that has nothing better 2 do than complain


----------



## LifeAfterDeath 2 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Mar 20 2008, 04:38 PM~10217105
> *Daniel:
> Let me break it down for you using your own points in your post.
> •	Big Wheel Ads- Do you think they advertise for the fun of it?  No, they advertise because our readers buy their products.  Our readers spend a lot of money on big wheels.  That’s why they advertise time and time again.  I wish I could say because of my good looks, but it’s all about ad response.
> ...


times 10 pisa


----------



## LifeAfterDeath 2 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kayt12474_@Mar 20 2008, 05:02 PM~10217281
> *our club is done with any of lowriding magazine functions etc. 2 members were burned due to ralph and the rest of staff at lowriding magazine for letting unreputable rim dealers place there adds in there magazine....
> i wouldnt buy a fucking valve stem from most of those adds! thanks for keeping us lowrider enthusiests at the top of your list lowrider mag. and if you read this please take our club off your registry.
> HIGH VOLTAGE C.C. PREZ
> *


good ridns , suport donx then


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

survery on hows lrm is doing made by joe ray,if u want to see the mag change u better do it

CLICK HERE!
http://www.surveymonkey.com/s.aspx?sm=M5sE...5pgLzDTig_3d_3d


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Mar 20 2008, 04:38 PM~10217105
> *Daniel:
> Let me break it down for you using your own points in your post.
> •	Big Wheel Ads- Do you think they advertise for the fun of it?  No, they advertise because our readers buy their products.  Our readers spend a lot of money on big wheels.  That’s why they advertise time and time again.  I wish I could say because of my good looks, but it’s all about ad response.
> ...


Amen Saul!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 21 2008, 12:56 AM~10219921
> *already gone in texas..... :0  no shows
> *


IF YOU GUYS SUPPORT THEM MAYBE YOU WILL STILL HAVE SHOWS UP THERE LOOK AT A.Z THAT SHIT WAS PACKED CUZ YOU KNOW WHY CUZ THEY SUPPORT THEM


----------



## bigdaddy805 (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 20 2008, 07:59 PM~10218651
> *stop fuckin cryin if  there  are  no ads.then  there will  be    no mag  or  shows
> *



:roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 20 2008, 05:53 PM~10216785
> *FUNNY THING IS THE COMPLAINERS ARE THE ONES WITH NO CARS :uh:
> *


x2


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 21 2008, 07:46 AM~10221341
> *IF  YOU GUYS SUPPORT  THEM  MAYBE  YOU WILL STILL HAVE  SHOWS  UP THERE  LOOK AT  A.Z  THAT SHIT WAS  PACKED  CUZ  YOU  KNOW  WHY  CUZ  THEY SUPPORT  THEM
> *



True, cars were there at Houston, but not many spectators...

And most of the cars were from out of state, alot all the way from Cali


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Mar 21 2008, 12:36 PM~10223082
> *True, cars were there at Houston, but not many spectators...
> 
> And most of the cars were from out of state, alot all the way from Cali
> *


----------



## LifeAfterDeath 2 (Aug 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 21 2008, 07:46 AM~10221341
> *IF  YOU GUYS SUPPORT  THEM  MAYBE  YOU WILL STILL HAVE  SHOWS  UP THERE  LOOK AT  A.Z  THAT SHIT WAS  PACKED  CUZ  YOU  KNOW  WHY  CUZ  THEY SUPPORT  THEM
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: 
When things got bad in the late 80's and police started cracking down. The Big AZ was about the only place you could still cruise. Things may be tough where you're at but you cant let them kill your lifestyle. We are still doing it in the Big AZ as proof with the Phoenix show. No downturn here. I am seeing more lolos every time I'm out.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

this thread still going :uh:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 21 2008, 10:14 PM~10226987
> *this thread still going :uh:
> *



Why wouldn't it be?


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 20 2008, 04:53 PM~10216785
> *FUNNY THING IS THE COMPLAINERS ARE THE ONES WITH NO CARS :uh:
> *



lowriders are not just car builders


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

i heard that Kleenex might start putting ads in LRM and they will even come with pull out pages that double as tissue to wipe away all the tears, that way the crybabies can start buying the magazine again.







if anyone had any marketing education they would realize one small piece of information that everyone is overlooking...


when a company puts an ad in a magazine each magazine they advertise in has different phone numbers in the ads. at the end of the month they view their phone bill to see what numbers are being called the most (this gives them a way to see which magazine is bringing in the most business).


so if all of you guys who are crying about the ads would stop buying wheels and penis pills, those companies would advertise elsewhere. SOMEONE is calling those numbers and buying that stuff on a large scale, otherwise those companies would not keep spending the money.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 20 2008, 08:44 PM~10217556
> *i bet half of you dudes that are complaining about big wheel ads are rolling big wheels on your dailys, or trucks, or wifes car or whatever :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> 
> they could have all the big wheel and penis enlargement ads in the world, as long as the content of LRM was on par with the content of say 10 years ago, it wouldn't matter to me.
> *


100% right couldnt have said it better. But things change, who knows.


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

time for streetlow to step up!


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Mar 22 2008, 02:48 AM~10227882
> *lowriders are not just car builders
> *



having heart is only half to battle, gotta be able to put the car on the street,

Like getting a gurls #, if it never turns into anything, it means nothing :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 22 2008, 05:30 AM~10228130
> *i heard that Kleenex might start putting ads in LRM and they will even come with pull out pages that double as tissue to wipe away all the tears, that way the crybabies can start buying the magazine again.
> if anyone had any marketing education they would realize one small piece of information that everyone is overlooking...
> when a company puts an ad in a magazine each magazine they advertise in has different phone numbers in the ads. at the end of the month they view their phone bill to see what numbers are being called the most (this gives them a way to see which magazine is bringing in the most business).
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Jason, your insight is spot on.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

The magazine isn't what it use to be is the way I see it. I'm glad to see lots of people bitching and deffending it though... it means we care. I would hate to see the magazine go under, it has to much history behind it. I use to subscribe for many years, then just bought it when I had a homie come out in it or I liked it. Later at the store I would just flipped through the pages when I came accross it, now sometimes I don't even pick it up anymore. I guess I want more of a street scene, not that it matters. 

One thing that that gets me though...is how LRM can have only 1 show in California. But what ever.

By the way, I did take the survey before and got my little seat cushion.


----------



## bigjune62 (Aug 8, 2001)

I noticed that the subscription issues have lower quality paper on the cover and inside pages. I guess another way to save money. I was disappointed with the quality.


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 22 2008, 08:58 AM~10228717
> *having heart is only half to battle, gotta be able to put the car on the street,
> 
> Like getting a gurls #, if it never turns into anything, it means nothing :biggrin:
> *



well said i hate when people complain and claim to be lowriders and dont have nothing to show


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

i support any mag with a lowrider in it.that being said lots of poeple say theyll pay more for the mag if the adds come out and the price goes up well what happened to blvd it was a expensive mag that gave what everyone wanted but it couldnt get enough poeple to hold it up. street customs mag raised the price and had only rides and shows its been awhile since i have seen one.its easy to say you will buy a mag that raises prices and has only lowrider content. but you need alot of riders to step up.if the price went up i would still support it but how long can it stay afloat someone will complain about something.pretty soon we wont have any mags reppin us.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

put more 80's and 90'd lacs in LRM for the love of god,
i know they are out there! :biggrin:

and do a re shoot on the Undertaker, that car deserved a better layout showing more detail pics than what it recieved in my opinion!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Mar 21 2008, 11:45 PM~10227439
> *Why wouldn't it be?
> *


cause it got old :cheesy:


----------



## illeagle86 (Sep 29, 2007)

what in the hell did happen to LRM man back in the day as far as i can remaber reading this mag i would only dream of building a ride and getting on the magazines front cover and now did dont matter i guess im one of them that dont like the changes that LRM is bine doing :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 22 2008, 10:58 AM~10228717
> *having heart is only half to battle, gotta be able to put the car on the street,
> 
> Like getting a gurls #, if it never turns into anything, it means nothing :biggrin:
> *


he was talking about bikes being lowriders too.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

FOR ALL YOU GUYS THAT CAN'T STAND LRM CHECK THIS OUT 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...302001&st=46534


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 22 2008, 05:30 AM~10228130
> *i heard that Kleenex might start putting ads in LRM and they will even come with pull out pages that double as tissue to wipe away all the tears, that way the crybabies can start buying the magazine again.
> if anyone had any marketing education they would realize one small piece of information that everyone is overlooking...
> when a company puts an ad in a magazine each magazine they advertise in has different phone numbers in the ads. at the end of the month they view their phone bill to see what numbers are being called the most (this gives them a way to see which magazine is bringing in the most business).
> ...


Your exactly right; however you have to have the ad's to support the magazine. Everyone complained that it was too thick with ad's. Now everyone is complaining saying that the magazine is too thin, etc. Ultimately LRM should have a thick magazine loaded with ad's, because their selling advertising (a major contributor to HOW they MAKE MONEY!) AND they are selling the magazine itself (shows, events, vehicles, etc.) Everyone should just buy the magazine regardless of wheather you agree or disagree with it. It is ONLY $5.00 and most of us spend thousands of dollars on our car. 

LRM has been thee major contributor to the lowrider movement; wheather it be shows, events, or the magazine reaching out to people all over the world. Now with layitlow (internet), Livin the Low Life (speed channel), we are starting to have multiple ways to market the movement vs. just LRM and a handfull of other's. Ultimatley the rider's and car builder's are the foundation, but you cannot argue with the fact that LRM has provided a platform for the world to see. Build your car, go to all the shows and events, and continue to SUPPORT LRM as it has SUPPORTED us all for many years!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 22 2008, 09:50 PM~10232007
> *put more 80's and 90'd lacs in LRM for the love of god,
> i know they are out there! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 20 2008, 03:57 PM~10216811
> *Man, where do I start?...I have a lot on my mind...
> 
> I would rather do without the ads but I can deal with them I guess. The main issue I've personally have had with LRM (whomever was/is in charge) is that it has never explored Lowriding in my community and where I grew up. Places like South Central, Compton, Watts and Inglewood. I KNOW a lot of riders from these places don't buy LRM because, like me, they feel like the magazine don't represent them or street riding. Thats why you NEVER see plaques from any of the clubs here go to any LRM shows.
> ...


Great post, Angel! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 20 2008, 04:33 PM~10217063
> *not many companies in lowriding can afford to pay LRM's advertising rates. The key has always been to try and find a balance, TLM found that balance but didn't  have the financial backing to sustain the long haul. Lowriding in general has gone down the toilet IMO for several reasons. First off the police have made it near impossible to lowride anymore as we get older and pay insurance and tickets and what have you that can play a big part of going to crenshaw or your local cruise spot or staying home and watching TV! 2nd the quality of cars is almost like night and day, you either have SHOW cars or whoo riders that are gangbanging on 200.00 china 13's that ruin it for everyone. The car show circuit is DEAD im hoping this new gold rush tour is all its cracked up to be cuz its obvious go lo really could care less anymore i wouldn't be surprised to see them fold it up after a year or 2 and go into something more like the dub scene. As I have stated in the past todays youth does not have the patience to build a classic chevy, they want to jump into their dodge charger slap some wheels on it and roll. It takes years to build a chevy on the average mans salary and I must say im not "young" and im frustrated as hell with my 2.5 year project. Alot of the older generation lowriders are into bikes, fast cars, and other stuff now, i recentl bought a dodge magnum srt8 and have enjoyed driving that more than I have any of my older cars in recent years. We can all sit here and cry BOO HOO to LRM but they aren't the problem, lowriding as a whole is just not what it used to be. I think it will make a comeback like it did when mini madness came onto the scene. Ask yourselves this when was the last time you REALLY got excited about a car show??? I know the last time I was really excited about a show was the last Azaela show I attended years ago. Sorry for the long post just wanted to add my .25  :biggrin:
> 
> PS: When you take them d's off your monte Saul gimme a call ill take em off your hands, hell ill even give you what YOU paid for them LOL
> *


Great point also, Brent! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Mar 23 2008, 04:04 PM~10235544
> *Great post, Angel!  :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 23 2008, 02:54 PM~10235505
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hey its the truth smiley,  when i seen it in there i was very disapointed (not in the car), but the quality of the shoot, you deserved better bro, thats all im saying, its cool you got in there but i felt like they should have showed it off better because its not your average 90'd lac, I feel like you proved to have the baddest lac of all time and it deserves cover or centerfold, is what im sayin!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 23 2008, 01:44 PM~10235673
> *:uh:
> *


Why the face?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Mar 20 2008, 01:57 PM~10215332
> *These are the guys that get exposure through articles for instance so and so did his body work, Speedy did his chrome. It's a give and take we could probably give you guys a magazine with more content but we would have to up the price on it to offset the cost. Maybe something to consider or say in the survey.
> *


shit I would pay more no problem considering what you just said...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dayton roller_@Mar 20 2008, 08:03 PM~10217683
> *i really love this issue man girl got ass fo sure!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*i love that dam cover...*


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

my favorite issue is the one that had them 4 90'd lacs inside from UCE !

Had that 85 brougham called x-rated in there, it was real nice


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 23 2008, 07:57 PM~10237479
> *my favorite issue is the one that had them 4 90'd lacs inside from UCE !
> 
> Had that 85 brougham called x-rated in there, it was real nice
> *


X2


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 23 2008, 07:03 PM~10236383
> *shit I would pay more no problem considering what you just said...
> *


buy me some too baller :biggrin:


----------



## Atom Roberts (Feb 7, 2008)

BOB... what up fucker? Went to so the caddy, & yes it is clean. Tryin to get the funds together hopefully by thursday or friday, now I need to find some wheels


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 23 2008, 04:03 PM~10236063
> *hey its the truth smiley,   when i seen it in there i was very disapointed (not in the car), but the quality of the shoot, you deserved better bro, thats all im saying, its cool you got in there but i felt like they should have showed it off better because its not your average 90'd lac, I feel like you proved to have the baddest lac of all time and it deserves cover or centerfold, is what im sayin!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

just picked up the new japanese mag... 10.50. and worth the price. i dont think lrm is worth the 5 bucks. i dont like the ads, but if the pics from the features are worth looking at, the ads dont matter. look at all the pages in the japanese mag that i cant read so i just skip them. the rest of the mag makes up for it.
why is the japanese mag so much better??
that should be the model for the magazine here.
my opiniom :dunno:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 23 2008, 06:38 PM~10236270
> *Why the face?
> *


because these topics are bullshit. and writing a 10 paragraph story about "who you know" or "where your from" isnt going to change anything and its completely irrelevant to the subject. Most cars that are featured are featured because THE CAR WAS DISCOVERED AT AN LRM SHOW by the photographers of the magazine and a photo shoot was arranged. LRM doesnt go to peoples "hoods" to look for cars to feature in their magazine. If anyone wants a chance to be featured in ANY magazine, they need to go to car shows. Its simple. If "those clubs" want to be recognized by ANY magazine then they need to be more proactive and go somewhere they are going to be seen, the magazine doesnt come to you, YOU GO TO THE MAGAZINE, in other words if you do go to their shows, they arent going to know who you are. Thats just not lowriding, thats ever genre of customized automobile. 


as far as ads go, if people would realize that the ads exist because people ARE calling the phone numbers listed in them so many times that the advertiser keeps spending more and more money on more and more ads BECAUSE ITS BRINGING THEM BUSINESS. if EVERYONE stopped calling the telephone numbers listed in those ads, the advertiser would pay for less space. all those 10 page ads started out as a small 1/4 page black and white ad. People called and called and called and called the phone numbers that were listed until the ads brought that company so much business they were able to afford ads that take up several pages. All the other "lowrider" magazines that were "keeping it real" WENT OUT OF BUSINESS, there isnt enough hydraulic manufacturers, lowrider shops, wire wheel companies, etc to keep a lowriding magazine running (this aint the 70's and 80's anymore). If anything we should all be proud that companies like Dakota Digital are actually making ads that have lowriders in them, THATS AN ACCOMPLISHMENT RIGHT THERE. 


its also funny how people say how much better LRM used to be, but if you compare this months issue to an issue from the 80's there still MORE pages of lowrider related content NOW, even with 100 pages of wheel ads. the new issues have 3-4 times more pages, if you cant flip through all the ads that YOU DONT LIKE, then I guess the only thing left to do is cry about it, and theres plenty of evidence of that.

LRM is better now than it was 18 months ago. 



this is all just my 2 cents. given it was a waste of time to type it all, but its only 5 minutes lost and im bored anyway.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Mar 22 2008, 01:11 PM~10229077
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Jason, your insight is spot on.
> *


thanks Jae. 


i just dont see why its so hard for people to understand shit. this isnt 1977 anymore. they arent stapling the magazines together in the living floor anymore. the days of hand written ads that cost 5 bucks a page are long gone.


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 24 2008, 07:02 PM~10241606
> *just picked up the new japanese mag... 10.50. and worth the price. i dont think lrm is worth the 5 bucks. i dont like the ads, but if the pics from the features are worth looking at, the ads dont matter. look at all the pages in the japanese mag that i cant read so i just skip them. the rest of the mag makes up for it.
> why is the japanese mag so much better??
> that should be the model for the magazine here.
> ...


X2

i say this every time the LRM discusion come up. best thing LRM could do is. Fire all the staff,, Editor, writers, and photographers. Hire a few english/japanese translators, and just translate the Japan LRM to english and just sale those here. They will be able downsize office space and staff, to save a couple bucks (since that is all LRM is about anyways) . Plus the Japan mag is like ten times better, so everybody wins!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 24 2008, 10:53 AM~10241948
> *because these topics are bullshit. and writing a 10 paragraph story about "who you know" or "where your from" isnt going to change anything and its completely irrelevant to the subject. Most cars that are featured are featured because THE CAR WAS DISCOVERED AT AN LRM SHOW by the photographers of the magazine and a photo shoot was arranged. LRM doesnt go to peoples "hoods" to look for cars to feature in their magazine. If anyone wants a chance to be featured in ANY magazine, they need to go to car shows. Its simple. If "those clubs" want to be recognized by ANY magazine then they need to be more proactive and go somewhere they are going to be seen, the magazine doesnt come to you, YOU GO TO THE MAGAZINE, in other words if you do go to their shows, they arent going to know who you are. Thats just not lowriding, thats ever genre of customized automobile. *


I did not "bash" LRM with my statement like several others have. I articulated my issue (with respect) with the magazine and gave a solution for it and it is relevant because MANY people feel the same as I do and don't speak on it. 

By reading what you wrote, it almost implies that WE NEED LRM but in actuality, the need us. And I'd like to have some answers. Why can't LRM go to the hood and talk to the guys and take some nice pics of the street scene?? If they can go to a shop somwhere and document a redundant engine build article why can't they do what I said? It's like Doughboy said "Either they don't know, don't show or just don't care about whats going on in the hood" LOL

LRM is a business. They need to make, lure, atrract and market their product to US the consumer in order to make a profit, generate revenue and keep their jobs. They can't do this successfully with the mindstate and attitude of "They (Lowriders) need to come to us first" Thats not intelligent, especially in journalism which I'm very familiar with. If it's news worthy and true, they have make sure it's in the Lowrider communities interests and publish it. This is what will command and gain respect. 

In 2007 at the Imperials charity/benefit for the kids show we had over one thosand exhibitors. In June of last year, there was a Police escorted Lowriders-only "cruise for peace" through South Central L.A. that had over 500 riders in Caravan that was documented by several local newspapers. Were these events LRM news worthy? YES, Were they in the interests of the Lowrider community? YES, Was LRM able to come to these events? YES, Did LRM publish any features about them?....of chorse not. Why? Because nobody went to them about it :uh: 

And T76, you said "If "those clubs" want to be recognized by ANY magazine then they need to be more proactive and go somewhere they are going to be seen" Those clubs are doing what their true to and thats Lowriding. Many do not have a show worthy car but their out ther representing Lowriding regardless. Thats being proactive and real. I could reverse this by saying that a staff writer needs to be proactive by going out to find something to actually report but I don't want to argue. Simple point is is that it's VERY important and good for everyone if LRM or any news source was active in the field. That is waht staying true to the streets is all about. Unless of chorse they don't want to do that. 

I'm tired. No more long posts for awhile from me. Just some food for thought for everybody, take it or leave it.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 24 2008, 10:53 AM~10241948
> *because these topics are bullshit. and writing a 10 paragraph story about "who you know" or "where your from" isnt going to change anything and its completely irrelevant to the subject. Most cars that are featured are featured because THE CAR WAS DISCOVERED AT AN LRM SHOW by the photographers of the magazine and a photo shoot was arranged. LRM doesnt go to peoples "hoods" to look for cars to feature in their magazine. If anyone wants a chance to be featured in ANY magazine, they need to go to car shows. Its simple. If "those clubs" want to be recognized by ANY magazine then they need to be more proactive and go somewhere they are going to be seen, the magazine doesnt come to you, YOU GO TO THE MAGAZINE, in other words if you do go to their shows, they arent going to know who you are. Thats just not lowriding, thats ever genre of customized automobile.
> as far as ads go, if people would realize that the ads exist because people ARE calling the phone numbers listed in them so many times that the advertiser keeps spending more and more money on more and more ads BECAUSE ITS BRINGING THEM BUSINESS. if EVERYONE stopped calling the telephone numbers listed in those ads, the advertiser would pay for less space. all those 10 page ads started out as a small 1/4 page black and white ad. People called and called and called and called the phone numbers that were listed until the ads brought that company so much business they were able to afford ads that take up several pages. All the other "lowrider" magazines that were "keeping it real" WENT OUT OF BUSINESS, there isnt enough hydraulic manufacturers, lowrider shops, wire wheel companies, etc to keep a lowriding magazine running (this aint the 70's and 80's anymore). If anything we should all be proud that companies like Dakota Digital are actually making ads that have lowriders in them, THATS AN ACCOMPLISHMENT RIGHT THERE.
> its also funny how people say how much better LRM used to be, but if you compare this months issue to an issue from the 80's there still MORE pages of lowrider related content NOW, even with 100 pages of wheel ads. the new issues have 3-4 times more pages, if you cant flip through all the ads that YOU DONT LIKE, then I guess the only thing left to do is cry about it, and theres plenty of evidence of that.
> ...


Jason, your first paragraph, I don't agree with. Historically there's been an issue with the lowriders on the West side of L.A. and LRM. Someone needs to extend the olive branch of peace and put those issues to rest. Somehow, someway, find a happy medium.

Last two paragraphs, I agree with.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 26 2008, 06:14 PM~10263019
> *I did not "bash" LRM with my statement like several others have. I articulated my issue (with respect) with the magazine and gave a solution for it and it is relevant because MANY people feel the same as I do and don't speak on it.
> 
> By reading what you wrote, it almost implies that WE NEED LRM but in actuality, the need us. And I'd like to have some answers. Why can't LRM go to the hood and talk to the guys and take some nice pics of the street scene?? If they can go to a shop somwhere and document a redundant engine build article why can't they do what I said? It's like Doughboy said "Either they don't know, don't show or just don't care about whats going on in the hood" LOL
> ...


Excellent points! Way to go, Angel!


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 24 2008, 10:53 AM~10241948
> *because these topics are bullshit. and writing a 10 paragraph story about "who you know" or "where your from" isnt going to change anything and its completely irrelevant to the subject. Most cars that are featured are featured because THE CAR WAS DISCOVERED AT AN LRM SHOW by the photographers of the magazine and a photo shoot was arranged. LRM doesnt go to peoples "hoods" to look for cars to feature in their magazine. If anyone wants a chance to be featured in ANY magazine, they need to go to car shows. Its simple. If "those clubs" want to be recognized by ANY magazine then they need to be more proactive and go somewhere they are going to be seen, the magazine doesnt come to you, YOU GO TO THE MAGAZINE, in other words if you do go to their shows, they arent going to know who you are. Thats just not lowriding, thats ever genre of customized automobile.
> as far as ads go, if people would realize that the ads exist because people ARE calling the phone numbers listed in them so many times that the advertiser keeps spending more and more money on more and more ads BECAUSE ITS BRINGING THEM BUSINESS. if EVERYONE stopped calling the telephone numbers listed in those ads, the advertiser would pay for less space. all those 10 page ads started out as a small 1/4 page black and white ad. People called and called and called and called the phone numbers that were listed until the ads brought that company so much business they were able to afford ads that take up several pages. All the other "lowrider" magazines that were "keeping it real" WENT OUT OF BUSINESS, there isnt enough hydraulic manufacturers, lowrider shops, wire wheel companies, etc to keep a lowriding magazine running (this aint the 70's and 80's anymore). If anything we should all be proud that companies like Dakota Digital are actually making ads that have lowriders in them, THATS AN ACCOMPLISHMENT RIGHT THERE.
> its also funny how people say how much better LRM used to be, but if you compare this months issue to an issue from the 80's there still MORE pages of lowrider related content NOW, even with 100 pages of wheel ads. the new issues have 3-4 times more pages, if you cant flip through all the ads that YOU DONT LIKE, then I guess the only thing left to do is cry about it, and theres plenty of evidence of that.
> ...


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I'm all for being pro-active and show what you got...but as a magazine you are also a reporter of what's going on in scene and part of that is to search, investigate and look for new stuff so being pro-active works both ways. Only capturing cars that are featured during LRM shows doesn't cut it in my view and is a bit "too easy".


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Mar 26 2008, 09:51 PM~10263351
> *Jason, your first paragraph, I don't agree with. Historically there's been an issue with the lowriders on the West side of L.A. and LRM. Someone needs to extend the olive branch of peace and put those issues to rest. Somehow, someway, find a happy medium.
> 
> Last two paragraphs, I agree with.
> *


hey, if they want to be recognized, they need to do something to do so. GO TO LRMS SHOWS AND BE SEEN.


LRM isnt a news paper, they have no need to travel to those who are so called "keeping it real" by riding in the streets. There is nothing wrong with that whatsoever, street riding and street cars is where this whole thing started in the first place, BUT, its ridiculous for someone to sit there and CRY about LRM not recognizing certain clubs.


BOTTOM LINE, IF YOU DONT GO TO THEIR SHOWS, THEY ARENT GOING TO KNOW WHO YOU ARE. THEY DONT HIRE REPORTERS, AS I SAID, THEY ARE NOT A NEWSPAPER.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 26 2008, 09:14 PM~10263019
> *
> And T76, you said "If "those clubs" want to be recognized by ANY magazine then they need to be more proactive and go somewhere they are going to be seen" Those clubs are doing what their true to and thats Lowriding. Many do not have a show worthy car but their out ther representing Lowriding regardless. Thats being proactive and real. I could reverse this by saying that a staff writer needs to be proactive by going out to find something to actually report but I don't want to argue. Simple point is is that it's VERY important and good for everyone if LRM or any news source was active in the field. That is waht staying true to the streets is all about. Unless of chorse they don't want to do that.
> *


so what does ANY of that have to do with LRM, being featured or recognized?


traditionally MAGAZINES have pretty much been reserved for magazine worthy cars, those types of cars GO TO CAR SHOWS. you dont need a $100,000 car to go to a car show. If you have enough pride in your car to drive it on the street, then you should have enough pride to enter it in a show, THERE ARE CLASSES FOR THOSE CARS.


there is nothing wrong with an average street car, thats all i have ever owned myself (until i decided to build something different). but i would have never expected LRM to feature, report on, or even give a shit about it because its not magazine worthy. If I wanted to get their attention, I would have built a show car, took it an LRM show so they can see it, OTHERWISE I DONT HAVE A REASON TO CRY ABOUT THEM NOT FEATURING OR RECOGNIZING ME.

i think some of you miss the point all together. maybe LRM can merge with CNN and they can go REPORT about everything that happens in the streets. REGARDLESS, im sure i can dig out plenty of issues with "West LA clubs and cruises" featured in them, I agree that its not gonna be the majority of the issues, but I know its in there. I've got the issues. I have around 90% of all the LRM issues. Theres more "West LA" clubs featured than some people give them credit for.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 27 2008, 01:40 AM~10266226
> *hey, if they want to be recognized, they need to do something to do so. GO TO LRMS SHOWS AND BE SEEN.
> LRM isnt a news paper, they have no need to travel to those who are so called "keeping it real" by riding in the streets. There is nothing wrong with that whatsoever, street riding and street cars is where this whole thing started in the first place, BUT, its ridiculous for someone to sit there and CRY about LRM not recognizing certain clubs.
> *


...looking at the response LRM receives the last couple of years maybe they should feel the need to go out and do some more field work and broaden their horizon for the magazines sake. 
If your not willing to change things and stick with your idea of what a car mag like this needs be than I guess you have a problem. 
Things change rapidly with the internet and all. People can find excellent pics and coverage online for free inc. videoclips, etc. So for a magazine nowadays you need to do your damn best to create content that's different and exciting.
Having people come over to your show like a screentest is not enough in my view.
You can have all the fixed ideas you want on what it is that makes a magazine but in the end it's the readers that decide to buy or not to buy.


----------



## WildChild (Feb 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 27 2008, 12:38 AM~10266088
> *I'm all for being pro-active and show what you got...but as a magazine you are also a reporter of what's going on in scene and part of that is to search, investigate and look for new stuff so being pro-active works both ways. Only capturing cars that are featured during LRM shows doesn't cut it in my view and is a bit "too easy".
> *


We just don't find cars at our shows we go looking for them all the time the Guns and Roses car from East Side CC has never made it one of our shows but it made the cover. Just recently the March cover VooDoo Lounge we seen it before it was completed. We actually drove two hours after a show just to check it out these are things that we do because we love our jobs. These are just a few examples there is several other cars that we have seen due to communication between us and our readers. If we relied on just our shows the rest of the nation would get no exposure. Our are doors and ears have always been open so if you got a clean car worthy of the magazine drop us a email or call us.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Mar 27 2008, 12:50 PM~10268082
> *We just don't find cars at our shows we go looking for them all the time the Guns and Roses car from East Side CC has never made it one of our shows but it made the cover. Just recently the March cover VooDoo Lounge we seen it before it was completed. We actually drove two hours after a show just to check it out these are things that we do because we love our jobs. These are just a few examples there is several other cars that we have seen due to communication between us and our readers. If we relied on just our shows the rest of the nation would get no exposure. Our are doors and ears have always been open so if you got a clean car worthy of the magazine drop us a email or call us.
> *


It would be nice to see more decent street cars in the mag, perhaps that would help build up the magizine veiwing, im saying i have seen a few so called showcars in the mag that had some major flaws if you look hard enough you can find them sometimes , I know there is no such thing as a perfect car so why not let more decent street cars show in there sorta like what you guys did with the readers rides issue, that was a great idea i might add because it gave back to the readers and showed more about what was going in the street than in the regular issues!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 27 2008, 06:00 AM~10266540
> *...looking at the response LRM receives the last couple of years maybe they should feel the need to go out and do some more field work and broaden their horizon for the magazines sake.
> If your not willing to change things and stick with your idea of what a car mag like this needs be than I guess you have a problem.
> Things change rapidly with the internet and all. People can find excellent pics and coverage online for free inc. videoclips, etc. So for a magazine nowadays you need to do your damn best to create content that's different and exciting.
> ...


I AGREE. i think it would show that they were serious about being part of the lowriding community and also show that they want this lifestyle to be seen and help its roots grow. not just take their name for granted. theyve been part of the whole movement for a long time, no matter how shitty the mag can get, they are still the mag that represents the movement. i think everyones noticed that they havent been performing and keeping in touch with the direction the rest of us are headed. it is time for them to do some field work, go out and see whats going on in the streets, and if not much is going on out there, help us stir it up. let the clubs in the area know that they will be out there at some point. its not enough for them to just sit back and wait for people to build 5 year projects specifically for the show circuit to feature in the mag. i know the mag is going thru changes right now and trying to get back on its feet, (and it seems to be getting better) i think its something they should really consider. 

just some thoughts...


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> IIn 2007 at the Imperials charity/benefit for the kids show we had over one thosand exhibitors. In June of last year, there was a Police escorted Lowriders-only "cruise for peace" through South Central L.A. that had over 500 riders in Caravan that was documented by several local newspapers. Were these events LRM news worthy? YES, Were they in the interests of the Lowrider community? YES, Was LRM able to come to these events? YES, Did LRM publish any features about them?....of chorse not. Why? Because nobody went to them about it :uh:
> 
> The May 08 issue had a large feature on Toy Drives that took place during the holidays. I am working on an article and feature for the Techniques Bone Marrow Donor Drive that took place in February. In my eyes events like this are important to the Lowriding community and deserve press. I just recently started to contribute to LRM and have to say that Joe Ray has been 100% supportive of these types of events and is giving them the coverage in the magazine that they deserve.
> 
> ...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nobueno+Mar 27 2008, 01:22 PM~10269330-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Good reading.

I'm glad to know that some of you agree that LRM needs and should do more field work.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Mar 27 2008, 10:50 AM~10268082
> *We just don't find cars at our shows we go looking for them all the time the Guns and Roses car from East Side CC has never made it one of our shows but it made the cover. Just recently the March cover VooDoo Lounge we seen it before it was completed. We actually drove two hours after a show just to check it out these are things that we do because we love our jobs. These are just a few examples there is several other cars that we have seen due to communication between us and our readers. If we relied on just our shows the rest of the nation would get no exposure. Our are doors and ears have always been open so if you got a clean car worthy of the magazine drop us a email or call us.*


I'm gonna hold you to that!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

I do miss the "Street Sweepers" section of the magazine. I didnt think about this when I took the survey :twak:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WildChild+Mar 27 2008, 09:50 AM~10268082-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have to remember everyone's definition of "clean" is different though  I'm sure some "haters" have become so comfortable in bashing LRM because they went up to ask for a feature or photo shoot and got denied based on the quality they see in general. So now they feel like "FUCK LRM" because they got sent away... Just my .2 because I know of some folks who praised LRM til their car got turned down now they don't support the magazine :loco:


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

may 2008 issue...142 pages...38 of them have to do with lowriders. :dunno: 



:thumbsdown:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@Mar 27 2008, 03:49 PM~10270471
> *You have to remember everyone's definition of "clean" is different though    I'm sure some "haters" have become so comfortable in bashing LRM because they went up to ask for a feature or photo shoot and got denied based on the quality they see in general. So now they feel like "FUCK LRM" because they got sent away... Just my .2 because I know of some folks who praised LRM til their car got turned down now they don't support the magazine :loco:
> *


I agree but any car flying our plaque is worthy of being in any Lowrider type magazine...thats for sure. 

I don't know why it's hard for people not to know what "clean" is.


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 27 2008, 04:11 PM~10271002
> *I agree but any car flying our plaque is worthy of being in any Lowrider type magazine...thats for sure.
> 
> I don't know why it's hard for people not to know what "clean" is.
> *


I agree and just to clarify I wasnt talking about your club


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

LRM :thumbsdown:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@Mar 27 2008, 05:53 PM~10271363
> *I agree and just to clarify I wasnt talking about your club
> *


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Mar 27 2008, 10:50 AM~10268082
> *We just don't find cars at our shows we go looking for them all the time the Guns and Roses car from East Side CC has never made it one of our shows but it made the cover. Just recently the March cover VooDoo Lounge we seen it before it was completed. We actually drove two hours after a show just to check it out these are things that we do because we love our jobs. These are just a few examples there is several other cars that we have seen due to communication between us and our readers. If we relied on just our shows the rest of the nation would get no exposure. Our are doors and ears have always been open so if you got a clean car worthy of the magazine drop us a email or call us.
> *



There you go! I couldn't imagine LRM only captures rides that were featured during their shows exactly for the reason you stated..it wouldn't cover the rest of the lowrider nation.
I did he exact same thing...dropped a line to Nathan for LRB back in the days and got a big article in LRB...not bad for someone living an working in Europe...just by being pro-active.


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

Keep complaining about the ads, but money talks. Ask the owner of the Caddy if he is a "lowrider". Need I say more????


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

BUMP?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> The May 08 issue had a large feature on Toy Drives that took place during the holidays. I am working on an article and feature for the Techniques Bone Marrow Donor Drive that took place in February. In my eyes events like this are important to the Lowriding community and deserve press. I just recently started to contribute to LRM and have to say that Joe Ray has been 100% supportive of these types of events and is giving them the coverage in the magazine that they deserve.
> 
> Personally speaking for myself, I would have no problem attending and covering these events. With Joe at the helm now, it is more likely that they will be featured in the magazine. Like I stated before these events are key to the culture and people that are unaware of the culture should see more than just hydros and candy paint.
> 
> jae bueno



[/quote]

 If there are people willing to do coverages of events and have the skills to do so way than that's the way to go!


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Mar 27 2008, 04:22 PM~10269330
> *
> Personally speaking for myself, I would have no problem attending and covering these events. With Joe at the helm now, it is more likely that they will be featured in the magazine. Like I stated before these events are key to the culture and people that are unaware of the culture should see more than just hydros and candy paint.
> 
> ...


your definitely a good man for the job!!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@Mar 27 2008, 02:49 PM~10270471
> *You have to remember everyone's definition of "clean" is different though    I'm sure some "haters" have become so comfortable in bashing LRM because they went up to ask for a feature or photo shoot and got denied based on the quality they see in general. So now they feel like "FUCK LRM" because they got sent away... Just my .2 because I know of some folks who praised LRM til their car got turned down now they don't support the magazine :loco:
> *


in a response to that.. i have seen some cars in the pages of lowrider that i think shouldnt have made it. im not at all the type to call another mans ride junk. but im sorry in my eyes you car should be complete if u are in the magazine.. it should look neat.. your engine shouldnt be bone stock unless u are goin for orignal.. atleast throw some chrome or colored matched parts..

id say just in San Jose alone. for every "unclean" car ive seen over the past years there has been 2 cars from san jose that were 100 times better. and thats in san jose alone!!

im not sure who exactly is tryin to get in the magazine. or if its the people with the clean cars fault for not trying. whatever the case maybe.. they should be a standard i think like how there is in most car clubs.. if there is one id like to know what it is :biggrin:


----------



## Boones (Jul 1, 2007)

I just got a subscription after being away from it for about 10 yrs. the ads dont bother me (all the alloy wheels) but did notice the lack of ads from Hydro companies and Daytons. 

My biggest problem is the crappy pictures used for the feature rides. Is it so hard to take a pic that shows the car (not some weird 3/4 view where you can not see the entire pic. Lowrider needs to go look at some of the other car/ truck mags (like Street rodder or other rod mag) and see how to post a pic. 

Look at the current issue with the 56 rag. great interior shot, but why not a good side shot or the red 64 vert, two different engine shots (different aircleaners), a close up of the grill (in the seam) and two 3/4 views, again no almost side views.. then there is the New England caddy, a decent side view, but how many pictures of the front grill are needed and do they need two pic of an engine compartment (what a waste of space that could be used for other pic of the car).. then hardly any coverage of the Rollerz toy drive

I want to see the cars.


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Boones_@Mar 31 2008, 07:03 PM~10301766
> *I just got a subscription after being away from it for about 10 yrs.  the ads dont bother me (all the alloy wheels) but did notice the lack of ads from Hydro companies and Daytons.
> 
> My biggest problem is the crappy pictures used for the feature rides.  Is it so hard to take a pic that shows the car (not some weird 3/4 view where you can not see the entire pic.    Lowrider needs to go look at some of the other car/ truck mags (like Street rodder or other rod mag) and see how to post a pic.
> ...


thats cuz there are two different 64s


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Here's something that may be of interest to LRM. The United Lowrider Association of Dallas / Ft Worth was invited to attend the funeral procession for Officer Victor Lozada. He was involved with the ULA and he was in charge of the Dallas PD lowrider car which was put together from donations from the lowriding community at no cost to the tax payers. Some of you may have heard about his death. He was killed in a motor cycle accident while escorting Hilary Clinton motor in Dallas. 

Many ULA members attended the procession, they closed the Fwy during morning rush hour, going from where the procession started at Fair Park all the way to Prestonwood Baptist Church in Plano (45 miles) and then back to the cemetery. It was really amazing. We caravaned all the way with the Police cars and motor cycles, light flashing.. The DPD brass were very thankful; for us coming out to pay respect to a fallen officer.. It was a sad day, but Victor Lozada the officer who died, worked on building community relationships and it showed that his work did not go unnoticed... The world will miss a man like this..

See the following link for pictures.. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=182570&st=4660

Local news Video clip: 
http://video.aol.com/video-detail/low-ride...icer/1005375759

http://video.aol.com/video-detail/low-ride...icer/4107636575

The ULA has worked with the Dallas PD Santa Cops toy drive for the last 7 years... We had Assistant Chief Garcia attend and asked us to help with community relations..


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

Thanks for the commentary of what is one of the great things going on in Dallas/Fort Worth area. In that we are all in this together with support and respect. I am sure that are other good things going on around the country could be discussed as well.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EAR Impala_@Apr 1 2008, 11:36 AM~10307157
> *Thanks for the commentary of what is one of the great things going on in Dallas/Fort Worth area.  In that we are all in this together with support and respect.  I am sure that are other good things going on around the country could be discussed as well.
> *


Would be nice if LRM had a monthly editorial on community relation activities going on within the lowriding community.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 1 2008, 12:46 PM~10307260
> *Would be nice if LRM had a monthly editorial on community relation activities going on within the lowriding community.
> *


they use to i beleive?


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 1 2008, 11:46 AM~10307260
> *Would be nice if LRM had a monthly editorial on community relation activities going on within the lowriding community.
> *


Thanks for for taking the lead in this discussion! And you too, LUXURIOU$LAC!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Apr 1 2008, 11:47 AM~10307271
> *they use to i beleive?
> *


Yea they used to have a lot of commentary back in the day, Dedications section and personels. This was well before it became owned by a corp.. May be Joe Ray can bring some of the old stuff back; may be not.. Depends on how much actual control he has, nothing against Joe Ray, it's just the mag still has to hit the bottom line (money).. We'll wait and see, if not that's OK, just accept the mag for what it is now..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Ok, here's another comment.. I've seen threads on riders who have passed away, some were well known OG riders and some not. I think an obituary column would be a nice touch. I know there's a lot of old time riders out there that have lost touch with old friends and comarades. Sometimes the only way to get back in contact with other old friends is through a funeral, That's a sad situation but that's part of life. It' happens even within families, you run into old family you haven't seen in awhile when you go to family members funeral. 
For some of the more well known OG's LRM could run small article going over there contribution to the lowrider community. there 2 OG's that come to mind right away , the founder of Low Creation, I lived in North Cal for awhile so I remember the club and Beto Hernandez long time President of New Wave. He just recently passed away and anyone who was around the ELA lowriding scene in the late 60's through 70's would have known who he was. He was one of the founders of the Lowrider Federation back in the early 70's. 

Also a column for upcoming reunions and car club anniversaries. I know some groups may not want to post them and that's ok but some may. I know we have the layitlow thread but some people may not know about or come on to layitlow. 
I know I went to the Techniques 35th and ran into old friends I hadn't seen from New Wave & KLIQUE in over 30 years..

LRM, Joe Ray; help get back to the roots that made the LRM name....

Just a old man's thoughts. 

Homie Ol'Man John / aka Lil John (OG KLIQUE ELA / New Wave So Cal-ELA)


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

You got some good ideas there Ol'Man


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Boones_@Apr 1 2008, 04:03 AM~10301766
> *I just got a subscription after being away from it for about 10 yrs.  the ads dont bother me (all the alloy wheels) but did notice the lack of ads from Hydro companies and Daytons.
> 
> My biggest problem is the crappy pictures used for the feature rides.  Is it so hard to take a pic that shows the car (not some weird 3/4 view where you can not see the entire pic.    Lowrider needs to go look at some of the other car/ truck mags (like Street rodder or other rod mag) and see how to post a pic.
> ...


great points


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 31 2008, 08:04 PM~10302539
> *Here's something that may be of interest to LRM. The United Lowrider Association of Dallas / Ft Worth was invited to attend the funeral procession for Officer Victor Lozada. He was involved with the ULA and he was in charge of the Dallas PD lowrider car which was put together from donations from the lowriding community at no cost to the tax payers. Some of you may have heard about his death. He was killed in a motor cycle accident while escorting Hilary Clinton motor in Dallas.
> 
> Many ULA members attended the procession, they closed the Fwy during morning rush hour, going from where the procession started at Fair Park all the way to Prestonwood Baptist Church in Plano (45 miles) and then back to the cemetery. It was really amazing. We caravaned all the way with the Police cars and motor cycles, light flashing.. The DPD brass were very thankful; for us coming out to pay respect to a fallen officer.. It was a sad day, but Victor Lozada the officer who died, worked on building community relationships and it showed that his work did not go unnoticed... The world will miss a man like this..
> ...



Really sad what happenned to officer Victor lozado I think what he did with the support of the local lowriding community is remarkable...really inspiring.


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Mar 20 2008, 10:36 AM~10214803
> *I hope you took they survey and voiced your opinion. As some of you know you need ads to generate pages if you dont believe me ask Street Customs, or Traditional Lowriding that had that problem. You guys sometimes talk about boycott us because of wheel advertisers maybe you should be boycotting these people that dont want to do anything with us Coke, Pepsi, GM, Ford, Maglite, Sears, SnapOn, Lincoln, Playstation, Xbox, Alpine, House of Kolor, Dupont, PPG.  These are just a few of the people that will not support us.
> 
> We have a guides to try to create revenue for manufacturers and the only ones that support our market is the alloy wheels and Coker. The other manufacturers say they cant afford us even with special pricing in fact our guide is FREE and they will not support us. Dayton says we are not there market, China's are junk the only one that has been trying is Zenith. Me personally I am trashing my D's as I already changed over to Zeniths as JD is the only one supporting our industry. Have you ever seen the signs in the black community saying "Black owned" so you they support the local economy well we should be doing that for Zenith "Lowrider" owned as you can see JD on the BLVD. Go to the lowrider owned shops and support them support your lowrider economy.
> *


----------



## Zion (Jul 12, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 KEEP PUSHINN GREAT MAG...


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

I still like it. Sort of.


----------



## laidlow62 (Jun 11, 2010)

I still read it.


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

AHHH, SOMETIMES


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

Don't give up LRM!!!!!!!!!!!!! we can't always be on top!


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

I like the latest magazine and the one about 2 months back too. I had stopped buying it altogether but it looks like the magazine is regaining a little bit of it's old feel back to it.


----------



## TWSTDFRO (Oct 22, 2005)

Im diggin the magazine .Usually I get the mag before it hits the shelves but this month I had to go get a copy from store........Ultimate Riders Debut :biggrin:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ya its sad and it sucks.. i have my old lrm mags from the late 90"s, gave them to my son and he loves them.. the new ones are only like 20 pages..


----------



## ______________ (May 12, 2007)

Why is it that there's alway a "lifestyle" car featured, no dis on lifestyle cc. but cars that you don't even see at shows...
come on. 

I quit buyn. I just keep updated with layitlow. 


just my 2cents!


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

it's still one of a kind.... not to many others like them out there


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RANFLAS&BIKAS_@Dec 15 2010, 06:13 PM~19337356
> *Why is it that there's alway a "lifestyle" car featured, no dis on lifestyle cc. but cars that you don't  even see at shows...
> come on.
> 
> ...


*JOE RAY, the editor is from LifeStyle *
You do the math 
:0


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Dec 16 2010, 06:39 PM~19346736
> *JOE RAY, the editor is from LifeStyle
> You do the math
> :0
> *


*You have to admit it their rides are bad azz and worthy of the spreads they do get. 
:nicoderm: uffin: :420: *


----------



## LiL Steven$YG (Jun 10, 2010)

when i was a kid, i could be wrong, but i remember lrm being twice the size they are now with less ads..now theres ads, for DONK lift kits, and big ass rims..thats my only real complaint w the mag now..i still read it and enjoy it all the same.


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

I WISH THE MAG WAS LIKE BEFORE LESS ADDS AND MORE LOWRIDERS I'VE ONLY BOUGHT TWO IN THIS PAST YEAR. LRM NEEDS TO GET BACK ON THEIR GAME MAKES IT LOOK LIKE LOWRIDERS ARE FADING OUT BUT REALLY WE ARE NOT THEY NERD TO COVER MORE EVENTS LIKE B 4 AND ADD MORE CARS TO THE MAG.


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LiL Steven$YG_@Dec 16 2010, 11:28 PM~19349415
> *when i was a kid, i could be wrong, but i remember lrm being twice the size they are now with less ads..now theres ads, for DONK lift kits, and big ass rims..thats my only real complaint w the mag now..i still read it and enjoy it all the same.
> *


my guess is that lowrider industry has gone down quite a bit since tha 90's. so that donk shit, and big ass rims, are sellin a lot. i still have my mags from tha old days tho and im gonna keep them. i havent bought a LRM in like 8 years


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

IMO if you dont like it dont BUY IT!! I quit buying it years ago. now i just get it when it has sumthing i like! What I can see is its just another corprate mag!! None of them stay the same, they all have staff changes and owner ship changes and it shows in the end result!!Just because its been around does not meen that it is an accurate reflection of whats going on in Lowriding!!!


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RANFLAS&BIKAS_@Dec 15 2010, 08:13 PM~19337356
> *Why is it that there's alway a "lifestyle" car featured, no dis on lifestyle cc. but cars that you don't  even see at shows...
> come on.
> 
> ...


 :uh: 
If you seen a lifestyle car up close,you wouldn't be questioning it,best of the best


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RANFLAS&BIKAS_@Dec 15 2010, 07:13 PM~19337356
> *Why is it that there's alway a "lifestyle" car featured, no dis on lifestyle cc. but cars that you don't  even see at shows...
> come on.
> 
> ...


There is not always a Lifestyle car in the magazine, there has been about a hand full in the magazine in the past few years. 

Yes, Joe Ray is the editor of the magazine and the president of Lifestyle but he makes sure to be fair and goes out of his way not to put Lifestyle cars in. If you've ever seen their cars, anyone one of them is magazine worthy as are a number of cars from other clubs. 

Hell, Lifestyle member Mister Cartoon who has a number of club cars has not had a feature in years and Lowrider could do an issue on him.




> _Originally posted by LiL Steven$YG_@Dec 16 2010, 11:28 PM~19349415
> *when i was a kid, i could be wrong, but i remember lrm being twice the size they are now with less ads..now theres ads, for DONK lift kits, and big ass rims..thats my only real complaint w the mag now..i still read it and enjoy it all the same.
> *


People always complain about the ads and always will. I don't get it, I don't buy a magazine for the ads, do you? I buy it for the content which in Lowrider's case is car features and event coverage. 

It's simple ads pay the bills, no ads no magazines. If you are going to complain about what type of ads are in the magazine like sexual enhancement pills. Again its simple, the companies keeps advertising cause people are buying their products. 

Why don't Dayton, or hydro and paint shops advertise? Dayton says Lowriders are not their target audience. Hydro, paint, interior shops get their business on word of mouth, not from an ad in a magazine.

Bottom line, if you don't like it, don't buy it.


----------



## LiL Steven$YG (Jun 10, 2010)

Not saying its a bad mag. like i said, i still enjoy the mag all the same..its the fact that its smaller, and has alot of adds for nonsense, if it was the same size it was in the past w all those adds i wouldnt mind as much..on the same note i enjoy the mag, and i think the content of the mag is qiality stuff still, so i look past the bullshit and buy the mag..its still got low lows in it, so im down :biggrin:


----------



## ______________ (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Dec 17 2010, 07:48 AM~19351167
> *There is not always a Lifestyle car in the magazine, there has been about a hand full in the magazine in the past few years.
> 
> Yes, Joe Ray is the editor of the magazine and the president of Lifestyle but he makes sure to be fair and goes out of his way if you don't like it, don't buy it.
> *


 :uh: 

I haven't bought one since teh early 90's.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RANFLAS&BIKAS_@Dec 18 2010, 04:51 PM~19362551
> *:uh:
> 
> I haven't bought one since teh early 90's.
> ...


 :uh: If your not buying the mag why are you worried about what cars are featured


----------



## ______________ (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Dec 18 2010, 04:04 PM~19362603
> *:uh:  If your not buying the mag why are you worried about what cars are featured
> *



Read the title of the topic! "Lowrider Magazine, Has gone down the toilet!"
:squint:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RANFLAS&BIKAS_@Dec 18 2010, 05:07 PM~19362614
> *Read the title of the topic!  "Lowrider Magazine, Has gone down the toilet!"
> :squint:
> *


I did read it but you said you havent bought the mag since the early 90s wich was way before this topic was even thought about so my question is whats your bitch about? If your not buying it why do you give a fuck whats featured? If you have not bought the mag since you claim why the fuck do you even give a shit if its went down the toilet? You have obviousley been checking it out somewhere or somehow its just this simple if you dont buy it dont bitch about it


----------



## ______________ (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Dec 18 2010, 04:24 PM~19362734
> *I did read it but you said you havent bought the mag since the early 90s wich was way before this topic was even thought about so my question is whats your bitch about? If your not buying it why do you give a fuck whats featured? If you have not bought the mag since you claim why the fuck do you even give a shit if its went down the toilet? You have obviousley been checking it out somewhere or somehow its just this simple if you dont buy it dont bitch about it
> *


I do open it up at the stand and look. but like many others agree. lots of adds and smaller meaning fewer pages. them pics have gotn better I can tell you that. and maybe some of the contents/articles. you must be one them folks that got the lil cholo logo from lrm tattooed on you huh!
:biggrin:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RANFLAS&BIKAS_@Dec 18 2010, 05:40 PM~19362825
> *I do open it up at the stand and look. but like many others agree. lots of adds and smaller meaning fewer pages. them pics have gotn better I can tell you that. and maybe some of the contents/articles. you must be one them folks that got the lil cholo logo from lrm tattooed on you huh!
> :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: this coming from the guy who has ranflas&bikas for a screen name. Yea the mags got smaller but hell what hasnt? Yea I still read the mag why not? Bro just like time your surroundings change also you been around lowriding since the early 90s right? Back then bolt on wire wheels and velour button tuck interior was a must have know people laugh and clown on that kind of shit but why it was cool then thats what everybody had right? So just like the style of cars has changed so has lrm some are cool with it some are not


----------



## ______________ (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Dec 18 2010, 04:49 PM~19362893
> *:uh: this coming from the guy who has ranflas&bikas for a screen name. Yea the mags got smaller but hell what hasnt? Yea I still read the mag why not? Bro just like time your surroundings change also you been around lowriding since the early 90s right? Back then bolt on wire wheels and velour button tuck interior was a must have know people laugh and clown on that kind of shit but why it was cool then thats what everybody had right? So just like the style of cars has changed so has lrm some are cool with it some are not
> *


Im not!


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RANFLAS&BIKAS_@Dec 18 2010, 05:51 PM~19362904
> *Im not!
> *


Yea but you dont buy it either so really this thread dont even apply to you


----------



## ______________ (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Dec 18 2010, 04:53 PM~19362918
> *Yea but you dont buy it either so really this thread dont even apply to you
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Originally when I posted this topic I was really disappointed in the content(too many adds) LRM had at the time,and being an loyal reader for so long I felt like the magazine was headed in a different direction,but after reading a few of Jae Bueno's write ups and seeing his pics(which "he is a really good photographer")I have once again subscribed to lrm.Keep up the good work Jae ...........and Joe Ray I know you are trying to do your best with the mag,and I should of just pm'd you but really what difference would that have done since alot of folks felt like me at the time of this topic,Keep up the good work Joe :thumbsup:


----------



## 8~Zero~1 (Oct 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Dec 18 2010, 11:19 PM~19364879
> *Originally when I posted this topic I was really disappointed in the content(too many adds) LRM had at the time,and being an loyal reader for so long I felt like the magazine was headed in a different direction,but after reading a few of Jae Bueno's write ups and seeing his pics(which "he is a really good photographer")I have once again subscribed to lrm.Keep up the good work Jae ...........and  Joe Ray I know you are trying to do your best with the mag,and I should of just pm'd you but really what difference would that have done since alot of folks felt like me at the time of this topic,Keep up the good work Joe :thumbsup:
> *


i havent bought a lowrider magzine in a while, but im going to buy one this month to check it out,to see if its gotten better, but i think Streetlow magazine is alot better,well thats what i think but i hope streetlow dont do the same as lowrider magazine did


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

I'D RATHER LOOK AT RIDES ON LAYITLOW :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EastSider801_@Dec 18 2010, 10:26 PM~19365284
> *i havent bought a lowrider magzine in a while, but im going to buy one this month to check it out,to see if its gotten better, but i think Streetlow magazine is alot better,well thats what i think but i hope streetlow dont do the same as lowrider magazine did
> *


the mag has definatly improved. its not like it used to be, but like everything else in lowriding, thats the past and will never be those days again. doesnt mean its dead or done or cant be good again.
those were different times, gotta move on. got to concentrate on today and tomorrow. too many people spend too much time living in the past and not doing nothing to help out today, just talk shit about how its not the same and sit at home.
as far as streetlow?? they can be good if they can put up some upto date content and consistant mags out. do they have a new issue out? is anything in it from this year?? hno:


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)

I have been reading lowrider magazine since about 92.Some things are good like the retro rides section.I dont think they focus on the guys that actually build/ drive thier lows anymore.I only buy one or two a year now.


----------



## 8~Zero~1 (Oct 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 19 2010, 05:10 PM~19369003
> *the mag has definatly improved. its not like it used to be, but like everything else in lowriding, thats the past and will never be those days again. doesnt mean its dead or done or cant be good again.
> those were different times, gotta move on. got to concentrate on today and tomorrow. too many people spend too much time living in the past and not doing nothing to help out today, just talk shit about how its not the same and sit at home.
> as far as streetlow?? they can be good if they can put up some upto date content and consistant mags out. do they have a new issue out? is anything in it from this year?? hno:
> *


we all know its never going to be the same, but we can at least try to make it better,like you say people talk shit and just sit at home, good piont,cuz them fools aint going to change nothing by doing that. 
but theres people that are actually trying to make a change. and with peope like that, lowriding will never die


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

LRM is not the only thing dying out, the whole scene is. Too many people trying to build super show rides and not enough daily lows like back in the days. Ck out old mags and you will see how every one just added hydros(or just lowered) and a set of rims to any ride and drove the hell out of them. Nowadays you'll get clowned, a car must have a certain amout of chrome, must have wire wheels and don't you dare fix anything that is not an impala.


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 19 2010, 10:33 AM~19367032
> *I'D RATHER LOOK AT RIDES ON LAYITLOW :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

streetlow is da shit! atleast they show bombs, not jus bullshit g-bodies


----------



## velmar666 (Apr 7, 2008)

lOWRIDER MAGAZINE IS BETTER NOW THAT JOE RAY IS EDITOR IN MY OPINION, I SEE LESS ADDS AND THATS GREAT. GOING BACK TO THE WAY OF LIFE.


----------



## 8~Zero~1 (Oct 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by velmar666_@Dec 21 2010, 06:11 PM~19387328
> *lOWRIDER MAGAZINE IS BETTER NOW THAT JOE RAY IS EDITOR IN MY OPINION, I SEE LESS ADDS AND THATS GREAT. GOING BACK TO THE WAY OF LIFE.
> *


hope it gets better with time


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

I have not missed a copy since 85 , ive got tubs of the mag in storage a long with other low low mags , blvd ,orlies ,etc !


----------



## 8~Zero~1 (Oct 22, 2009)

So i went out yesterday to buy the new lowrider magazine,i tought it be better this time :cheesy: ,so i got home and wanted to read it. I flip to the first page,and what do you know, an add about some bigg ass rims  ,then another page of the same thing :angry: ,so in total the fist 8 fuckin pages of the magazine are fuckin adds about big ass rims  :banghead: then i knew it wasnt going to get better from there on,so i just flip thru the whole magazine then i threw it along with the other lowrider magazines inside my closet collectin dust :happysad: next time ill look threw the whole magzine before i buy it


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

yep waste of $


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 19 2010, 04:10 PM~19369003
> *the mag has definatly improved. its not like it used to be, but like everything else in lowriding, thats the past and will never be those days again. doesnt mean its dead or done or cant be good again.
> those were different times, gotta move on. got to concentrate on today and tomorrow. too many people spend too much time living in the past and not doing nothing to help out today, just talk shit about how its not the same and sit at home.
> as far as streetlow?? they can be good if they can put up some upto date content and consistant mags out. do they have a new issue out? is anything in it from this year?? hno:
> *


X2 plus it's always good to see my club members cars up in it like we do Big "I" 
:tongue:


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EastSider801_@Dec 22 2010, 05:00 AM~19392152
> * I flip to the first page,and what do you know, an add about some bigg ass rims  ,then another page of the same thing :angry: ,so in total the fist 8 fuckin pages of the magazine are fuckin adds about big ass rims
> *



pick up any 90s issue of LRM and you will notice every other page is an AD for wire wheels, Hydros or Lowrider bicycle parts.

LRM is the same old magazine it once was.....just modernized.


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Dec 31 2010, 08:24 PM~19471016
> *pick up any 90s issue of LRM and you will notice every other page is an AD for wire wheels, Hydros or Lowrider bicycle parts.
> 
> LRM is the same old magazine it once was.....just modernized.
> *


 yeah with 100 less pages


----------



## 8~Zero~1 (Oct 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Dec 31 2010, 07:24 PM~19471016
> *pick up any 90s issue of LRM and you will notice every other page is an AD for wire wheels, Hydros or Lowrider bicycle parts.
> 
> LRM is the same old magazine it once was.....just modernized.
> *


like i wouldnt trip if it had ads about wire wheels or bike parts or anythin lowrider related, but why put ads about big rims on a lowrider magazine, its like sayin that lowriders need big rims now :angry: , you dont see wire wheel ads on other magazines,


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Mar 20 2008, 10:36 AM~10214803
> *I hope you took they survey and voiced your opinion. As some of you know you need ads to generate pages if you dont believe me ask Street Customs, or Traditional Lowriding that had that problem. You guys sometimes talk about boycott us because of wheel advertisers maybe you should be boycotting these people that dont want to do anything with us Coke, Pepsi, GM, Ford, Maglite, Sears, SnapOn, Lincoln, Playstation, Xbox, Alpine, House of Kolor, Dupont, PPG.  These are just a few of the people that will not support us.
> 
> We have a guides to try to create revenue for manufacturers and the only ones that support our market is the alloy wheels and Coker. The other manufacturers say they cant afford us even with special pricing in fact our guide is FREE and they will not support us. Dayton says we are not there market, China's are junk the only one that has been trying is Zenith. Me personally I am trashing my D's as I already changed over to Zeniths as JD is the only one supporting our industry. Have you ever seen the signs in the black community saying "Black owned" so you they support the local economy well we should be doing that for Zenith "Lowrider" owned as you can see JD on the BLVD. Go to the lowrider owned shops and support them support your lowrider economy.
> *


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

they seem to have gotten a little slimmer to me too, but i still havent missed an issue since 97. its the only mag i subscribe too, its like my tradition... even when i moved to australia i setup an international subscription months before i left just to make sure i didnt miss an issue, now i got crates full at my dads and here too


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Mar 20 2008, 09:36 AM~10214803
> *I hope you took they survey and voiced your opinion. As some of you know you need ads to generate pages if you dont believe me ask Street Customs, or Traditional Lowriding that had that problem. You guys sometimes talk about boycott us because of wheel advertisers maybe you should be boycotting these people that dont want to do anything with us Coke, Pepsi, GM, Ford, Maglite, Sears, SnapOn, Lincoln, Playstation, Xbox, Alpine, House of Kolor, Dupont, PPG.  These are just a few of the people that will not support us.
> 
> We have a guides to try to create revenue for manufacturers and the only ones that support our market is the alloy wheels and Coker. The other manufacturers say they cant afford us even with special pricing in fact our guide is FREE and they will not support us. Dayton says we are not there market, China's are junk the only one that has been trying is Zenith. Me personally I am trashing my D's as I already changed over to Zeniths as JD is the only one supporting our industry. Have you ever seen the signs in the black community saying "Black owned" so you they support the local economy well we should be doing that for Zenith "Lowrider" owned as you can see JD on the BLVD. Go to the lowrider owned shops and support them support your lowrider economy.
> *


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Mar 20 2008, 10:36 AM~10214803
> *I hope you took they survey and voiced your opinion. As some of you know you need ads to generate pages if you dont believe me ask Street Customs, or Traditional Lowriding that had that problem. You guys sometimes talk about boycott us because of wheel advertisers maybe you should be boycotting these people that dont want to do anything with us Coke, Pepsi, GM, Ford, Maglite, Sears, SnapOn, Lincoln, Playstation, Xbox, Alpine, House of Kolor, Dupont, PPG.  These are just a few of the people that will not support us.
> 
> We have a guides to try to create revenue for manufacturers and the only ones that support our market is the alloy wheels and Coker. The other manufacturers say they cant afford us even with special pricing in fact our guide is FREE and they will not support us. Dayton says we are not there market, China's are junk the only one that has been trying is Zenith. Me personally I am trashing my D's as I already changed over to Zeniths as JD is the only one supporting our industry. Have you ever seen the signs in the black community saying "Black owned" so you they support the local economy well we should be doing that for Zenith "Lowrider" owned as you can see JD on the BLVD. Go to the lowrider owned shops and support them support your lowrider economy.
> *


 i still buy the mag- and now that i see these above mentioned companies do not support the magazine im a little pissed. this post was in 08 i was wondering if its still the same? 
-I dont care about the ad's, you have to have them, big deal. 
-I did like the multiple cover cars on the the new vegas issue. march 2011.
-I did not like the fact that that some cars got multiple pics from the supershow itself, these cars are either featured already or soon to be- with 700 cars in attendance, spread the love, smaller pics to fit MORE cars and jus one per, everyone would be happy just getting one pic at the show alone...people spend thousands traveling, building and planning for the show. even a little pic would be cool to people, im sure.
-And, no, i didnt show in vegas this year, i have in the past and made the magazine for the vegas coverage...so im not hating, just giving input as a spectator-
-Also like a couple years ago the vegas buildup pics included in the coverage, showing people getting their cars ready, leading right up to the show, cant remember the issue though...
-Maybe LRM could look at the health and fitness market to hit up advertisers. i pay 6.99 for an issue for those MUSCLE AND FITNESS magazines...a dollar more than LRM. 

even a dedicated "vegas super show" issue would be nice...


----------

